# Auto Climax Breeding + Bagseed



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am new here and I decided I was going to put my current grow here..

My setup is:
Tent 62x36x20 
400hps + cooltube
530cfm exhaust 
steady 77f 39%rh
Happy frog organic soil

On to pics. First is the auto climax
View attachment DSCN3235.jpg

Here is the bagseed:
View attachment DSCN3256.jpg


Comments welcome!


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 10, 2014)

LOOKS GREAT bro.  I cant wait to get me another (auto) going myself. You will be my next's (auto's) inspiration  I have to dig through my bag/briefcase o strains & find the right 1. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Hello everyone, I am new here and I decided I was going to put my current grow here..
> 
> My setup is:
> Tent 62x36x20
> ...


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 10, 2014)

subbed up bro [url=http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php]
	
[/URL]


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> LOOKS GREAT bro.  I cant wait to get me another (auto) going myself. You will be my next's (auto's) inspiration  I have to dig through my bag/briefcase o strains & find the right 1.


Awesome, now lets just hope I don't mess something up. haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

Wow, I didn't realize I've already posted 44 times.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 10, 2014)

I hear that. yeah I didn't realize my post # either. They fly by I sure know that. Im sure you'll do great on the (auto) bro. I always start out on 24/24 light schedule then change it to 18/06 for weeks 1-4, & 5. then on down to 12/12. You dont have to though. Hell you can keep um at 24/24 all the time if you wanted to. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Wow, I didn't realize I've already posted 44 times.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I hear that. yeah I didn't realize my post # either. They fly by I sure know that. Im sure you'll do great on the (auto) bro. I always start out on 24/24 light schedule then change it to 18/06 for weeks 1-4, & 5. then on down to 12/12. You dont have to though. Hell you can keep um at 24/24 all the time if you wanted to.


I have mine on 18/6 the whole run.. 
I didn't think you could do 12/12 with an auto? What am I missing, cause if I can do that, then I can flower the other one also.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 10, 2014)

During the lasts weeks of my past 10 (auto's) or so I dropped on down to 12/12 without any issues 


SirGreenThumb said:


> I have mine on 18/6 the whole run..
> I didn't think you could do 12/12 with an auto? What am I missing, cause if I can do that, then I can flower the other one also.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

How many of the last weeks? lets say it flowers for 8 when would you switch?


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

Looking good. I was into Autos back when I first started but they are not for me. I like to be able to clone any strain worth my time and energy to grow it out. Autos are a great fit for some. Most of the time I am growing clone only cuts that friends have been kind enough to send my way or in the case of my Larry OG cut, was lucky enough to cone across while popping some California Connections beans.   That is just my personal preference and opinion. Green Mojo for the grow.


----------



## roseypeach (May 10, 2014)

She's purdy


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Looking good. I was into Autos back when I first started but they are not for me. I like to be able to clone any strain worth my time and energy to grow it out. Autos are a great fit for some. Most of the time I am growing clone only cuts that friends have been kind enough to send my way or in the case of my Larry OG cut, was lucky enough to cone across while popping some California Connections beans.   That is just my personal preference and opinion. Green Mojo for the grow.


Thanks!!

I didn't usually grow autos, but they come to me as free seeds when I get them, so I figured why not.. 

I pulled nearly 5oz from my last auto and I'm breeding this one the last.. So it will be auto anesthesia + auto climax.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> She's purdy


Thanks!!

They're doing great so far.. Will have to see if she gives me issues like the last one.


----------



## roseypeach (May 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> They're doing great so far.. Will have to see if she gives me issues like the last one.



yw! hopefully it will be problem free, sending you good karma for an excellent grow


----------



## MR1 (May 10, 2014)

Nice little plant, I have a few autos for in my garden this summer. I don't know how they will do outside but I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Nice little plant, I have a few autos for in my garden this summer. I don't know how they will do outside but I am going to give it a try.



I think the thread was lost when MP crashed a couple years ago, but we had an outdoor Auto Group Grow.  I think Autos outdoors would do better while there is longer hours of light. Since they don't need a dark period the more light they get the better. The dark period is needed to tripper the flowering hormone. Light is needed for THC development. I would always run them on 24-0 or no less than 20-4.  jmo


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> yw! hopefully it will be problem free, sending you good karma for an excellent grow


Thanks!!



MR1 said:


> Nice little plant, I have a few autos for in my garden this summer. I don't know how they will do outside but I am going to give it a try.


Thank you also.
I'm not sure how they will do outside, I've only grown indoors, but I know you can get at least 5oz from one. I probably would have gotten more if so much energy wasn't being used for producing seeds. 

That may not even be a factor, not sure.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I think the thread was lost when MP crashed a couple years ago, but we had an outdoor Auto Group Grow.  I think Autos outdoors would do better while there is longer hours of light. Since they don't need a dark period the more light they get the better. The dark period is needed to tripper the flowering hormone. Light is needed for THC development. I would always run them on 24-0 or no less than 20-4.  jmo


I have mine on 18/6, turned out good the last time, will have to see what happens this time. This one seems a lot slower than the last.


----------



## Locked (May 10, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have mine on 18/6, turned out good the last time, will have to see what happens this time. This one seems a lot slower than the last.



Yeah I got a couple runts when I ran them as well. The good thing was those runts might not have yielded well but it was some of the most potent Auto Smoke I have had.       If you like 18/6 and it works for you no problem. I like growing in pots no bigger than 1 gallon. It works for me and my style of growing.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 10, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Yeah I got a couple runts when I ran them as well. The good thing was those runts might not have yielded well but it was some of the most potent Auto Smoke I have had.       If you like 18/6 and it works for you no problem. I like growing in pots no bigger than 1 gallon. It works for me and my style of growing.


Yea, I was in your grow journal a moment ago looking at your plants. Looks real good. Mine is being grown in a 5 gal bucket..

What sort of yield you pull using those 1gal? 

Have you had auto anesthesia from pyramid? Some real good smoke. I had 4 people tell me it was the strongest they've ever had . 
Here is her when she was full grown, not sure how much longer I gave her since I harvest different parts of the plant at different times. I have her 9-10 weeks of flower time. 
View attachment DSCN2601.jpg

And here is a nice cured bud shot:
View attachment DSCN2942.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

That auto anesthesia gave me all kinds of issues.. with the main one being clawing and then she didn't like my nutes and burned a bit. Afterwards it was water only, but getting the problem fixed so late in the flowering period wasn't happening. But it turned out to be really good smoke and I have pollen from her..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

The pic in as my avatar is a pineapple express that I grew 12/12 from seed. That main bud was bigger than a smart water bottle.


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> What sort of yield you pull using those 1gal?



Depending on strain it varies. Most strains are around 3 ounces dry.  The ones I have going now I feel will go 4-5 ounces per plant. Mostly because there is only 2 plants under a 1000 Watts of HPS. Not to mention they are in Smart Pots which rock.


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Here is her when she was full grown, not sure how much longer I gave her since I harvest different parts of the plant at different times. I have her 9-10 weeks of flower time.



9-10 weeks of Flower? So it must be a Super Auto and not a regular Auto. They don't go that long even in veg + flower. 

Nice looking plant regardless.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

Well I think I'll stick to my 5gal maybe use a 4 next time with hydro. My next grow should be my cross.. But since I got nearly 5oz I should probably just stick to what I know works for me. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> 9-10 weeks of Flower? So it must be a Super Auto and not a regular Auto. They don't go that long even in veg + flower.
> 
> Nice looking plant regardless.


I probably should have been more specific.. It was 9-10 from the time she started which was at day 7. 

My bad.. 

And thanks..


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

Gotcha...thanks for the clarification.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

No problem.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Looking good. I was into Autos back when I first started but they are not for me. I like to be able to clone any strain worth my time and energy to grow it out. Autos are a great fit for some. Most of the time I am growing clone only cuts that friends have been kind enough to send my way or in the case of my Larry OG cut, was lucky enough to cone across while popping some California Connections beans.   That is just my personal preference and opinion. Green Mojo for the grow.



10 bucks in CS  and 1 fem seed from a strain you like and there is no need for a clone  and you will have more seeds then you may ever need 
seeds can be stored   unlike a mother  
the time it takes to cut a clone and root it you could of just popped a new bean


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

and if you havent grown any of the new strains in the last couple years you are really missing out


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

OMG, dude, I just looked at my final grades for this semester..
Applied networking A+
Tactical perimeter defense B+

Only reason I got a B in that class was because the teacher that I had was from Japan and he would go on wild tangents and start speaking another language.. there was a huge language barrier so I did the bare minimum.. Oh well, I'm still on my way to graduating with honors.. Woot!!


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> 9-10 weeks of Flower? So it must be a Super Auto and not a regular Auto. They don't go that long even in veg + flower.
> 
> Nice looking plant regardless.



stealthy auto's are so 1990 

View attachment 2013-09-18 08.03.25.jpg


View attachment 2013-09-28 11.29.06 - Copy.jpg


View attachment 2013-09-26 20.28.19.jpg


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> OMG, dude, I just looked at my final grades for this semester..
> Applied networking A+
> Tactical perimeter defense B+
> 
> Only reason I got a B in that class was because the teacher that I had was from Japan and he would go on wild tangents and start speaking another language.. there was a huge language barrier so I did the bare minimum.. Oh well, I'm still on my way to graduating with honors.. Woot!!




grtz brother and sorry i just blew your thread up still figuring the upload out


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> 10 bucks in CS  and 1 fem seed from a strain you like and there is no need for a clone  and you will have more seeds then you may ever need
> seeds can be stored   unlike a mother
> the time it takes to cut a clone and root it you could of just popped a new bean



I agree, but your quote below is why I don't use colloidal silver on Autos.  I have never had any Auto that matched a regular strain that is straight fire.  I am lucky enough to have good friends with great clone only genetics.  I don't doubt Autos have come a long way and I am glad they have. I am all for going with whatever fits your situation.  For me, I would rather have a friend pass me a clone of some verified fire that is a quick finisher and just run from clone with that. 8 weeks of flowering plus 2 weeks of veg after rooting puts me at 70 days.  Plus with regular photo strains I have the option of vegging for as long as I like and growing trees.  jmo

Nice to have you with us. I am always open to learning something new. Even in an area I don't delve into much. 




TrollMaster5000 said:


> and if you havent grown any of the new strains in the last couple years you are really missing out


----------



## roseypeach (May 11, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> subbed up bro [url=http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys.php]
> 
> [/URL]



Hey I'm having trouble navigating..any tips? Lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> grtz brother and sorry i just blew your thread up still figuring the upload out


Thanks and no worries here.. Post anything you like, I don't mind at all.

I love seeing others grows and if I just have to come to my journal to see them, hey, works for me..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hey I'm having trouble navigating..any tips? Lol


What sort of trouble you having.. I'm pretty much good to go..


----------



## roseypeach (May 11, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I agree, but your quote below is why I don't use colloidal silver on Autos.  I have never had any Auto that matched a regular strain that is straight fire.  I am lucky enough to have good friends with great clone only genetics.  I don't doubt Autos have come a long way and I am glad they have. I am all for going with whatever fits your situation.  For me, I would rather have a friend pass me a clone of some verified fire that is a quick finisher and just run from clone with that. 8 weeks of flowering plus 2 weeks of veg after rooting puts me at 70 days.  Plus with regular photo strains I have the option of vegging for as long as I like and growing trees.  jmo
> 
> Nice to have you with us. I am always open to learning something new. Even in an area I don't delve into much.





Just wanted to let you know I was going under edit profile pic instead of avatars. Got fixed up!


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Just wanted to let you know I was going under edit profile pic instead of avatars. Got fixed up!



Glad you got it figured out Rosey.


----------



## roseypeach (May 11, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I agree, but your quote below is why I don't use colloidal silver on Autos.  I have never had any Auto that matched a regular strain that is straight fire.  I am lucky enough to have good friends with great clone only genetics.  I don't doubt Autos have come a long way and I am glad they have. I am all for going with whatever fits your situation.  For me, I would rather have a friend pass me a clone of some verified fire that is a quick finisher and just run from clone with that. 8 weeks of flowering plus 2 weeks of veg after rooting puts me at 70 days.  Plus with regular photo strains I have the option of vegging for as long as I like and growing trees.  jmo
> 
> Nice to have you with us. I am always open to learning something new. Even in an area I don't delve into much.





Just wanted to let you know I was going under edit profile pic instead of avatars. Got fixed up..thanks!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Just wanted to let you know I was going under edit profile pic instead of avatars. Got fixed up!


Yea, kinda the reason why I gave you think link directly to the edit avatar..
:hitchair:


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

i love that smiley  best one ever lol


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

im beginning to like this site 

not having RacerBoy popping in to bash auto's  or telling me they are ditchweed   
because one he grew out 5 years ago  sucked >.<

hope this place works out im rather enjoying the smiling faces  that everyone seems to have here


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

multifarious said:


> Fem'd seeds are 10 a penny and you're doing nothing other than dipping into a gene pool of unknown genetics. Keeping mother plants isn't difficult and the cuttings taken from such plants are guaranteed to be stable, unlike feminised seeds.


no fems are 5+ dollars a bean 
i have / had mothers and clone


but i was talking auto's anyway brother 


yes  a S1  is not as stable  as a cut  but again i was talking auto's 
but you cant tell me a F1 is more stable then a S1 
ive seen the results with my own eyes 
they both have a pheno swing and a S1 has less of one in my opinion


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

multifarious said:


> Fem'd seeds are 10 a penny and you're doing nothing other than dipping into a gene pool of unknown genetics. Keeping mother plants isn't difficult and the cuttings taken from such plants are guaranteed to be stable, unlike feminised seeds.


like in my situation now i am moving 
it is not practical or legal for me to move my plants to the new location 
so its time to S1 my mother and relocate and go on a pheno hunt when i get my room setup


----------



## roseypeach (May 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, kinda the reason why I gave you think link directly to the edit avatar..
> :hitchair:



okay now, you biotches keep hitting me in the head, I'm gonna get a headache!!:confused2:  and no, I don't believe so, but I've had a hectic day so I'll take your word for it LOL


----------



## roseypeach (May 11, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Glad you got it figured out Rosey.



Me too!   I missed my doggie LOL


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

multifarious said:


> I'm sorry but all you're doing is chucking sexually reversed pollen. This isn't true breeding and does nothing to benefit the cannabis gene pool. While you were talking Autos you also mentioned mothers and cuttings.
> 
> For me there will never be a substitute for photo period none feminised seeds



ok ill just grow my " fake" seeds out then enjoy the results 
while i work on my fem crosses in the process 
ohh and my auto x photo's that i have been working on stabilizing 
and other various IBL and cube projects


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

#perpetual auto chucking


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

multifarious said:


> @ TM  good for you
> 
> Will that be before or after you relocate ?


im in proccess of CS'n my purple haze mother ATM 
 i wont have anything setup  in the new place
im having to stop in the middle of things 
ive been in and out of state mom had chemo going so only my strongest mother made it through 2.5 weeks of neglect 
and a couple didnt make it a week or so 
i grow in a soiless blend  doesnt like drying up totally 
im a noob here but not to growing 
you have a nice setup i dont doubt you know what your talking about 
but there is like 10 different ways to skin a cat


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Me too!   I missed my doggie LOL




id toss the puppy a bone but i cant seem to find one rosey  



:hitchair:   so back to the smack down


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

working on auto's

 haze was the starting point offspring are/ will be IBL'd after the auto trait is further stabilized / dependable

*edit    its a purple haze #1 and its fairly stable not totally but in potency and physical appearance they are pretty close 
just the growth rate / vigor changes really 
going to save the fem pollen  and cross one of the S1's back to it and so one until i run out of original fem pollen or it goes bad 
this is a just to do it thing  stabilizing the auto crosses is the main priority


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

but really the auto trait is stabilized by breeding it with a auto sibling  to further lock in the trait so it is what it is
5-9 gens , some of brother and sister lovin with the auto father pollen "chucked" back into it for the first one or two gens how ever long the pollen holds up
  if all goes right should be auto in the next cross or so

it sucks trying to breed auto's because the original father only lasts aslong as the pollen does


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

:48:  is it 4:20 yet ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

I have grown out plenty of feminized seeds and never have had one hermi on me. The pollen I have is also from a female that has been converted for feminized seeds, so the offspring will be all female auto crosses..

Seems like that is in fact breeding to me. :confused2:


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

SGT ~~~> :hitchair:  <~~~~~ ME


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

-----TM5000-->:stuff-1125699181_i_ <----SGT----
:laugh:


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

i wonder why no ones tried to make a dr.grinspoon auto


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Dr_Grinspoon/Barneys_Farm/
i grew one out when i lived in detroit  really good super speedy but just didnt veg it long enough   good weed  gets smoked fast you know how it goes :48:


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

I thought about ordering one of those, but the buds look real odd and decided against it.. Doesn't seem like it would be a big yielder, but I have no idea..

Have you grown it?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Dr_Grinspoon/Barneys_Farm/
> i grew one out when i lived in detroit  really good super speedy but just didnt veg it long enough   good weed  gets smoked fast you know how it goes :48:


You have any pics of it?


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

no i actually dont  and its not a big yielder  i may have got a zip of actual buds but the leaves dust up real nice and it has alot of f'n leaves bubble from it was intense to say the least  not worth what it took if you where selling but if you had the room to waste its actually alot of fun to grow my chick at the time  was bummed it got chopped she would go in my tent and just stare at it  poke at it and what not 
but for something to breed with the potency is there no doubt


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

That sucks. 
I was hoping to see some pics.. 

It looks like it would interesting to grow, I may get me one at some point.. Idk.. With me creating seeds and making a cross I won't need any seeds for a while and I still have a photo to grow out.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

So if there isn't one, why don't you make one?
could be a money maker for you.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

Maybe I should get one a breed it with a pineapple express and call it Spoon full of pineapple.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

Dr.pineapple
Dr.pinespoon
Dr.grinapple
 grinapple express


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

true 
thats why i picked the haze its really stout 
even though its slow flower you figure the auto would pick the pace up in the mix


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

So are you going to breed one or no?

Which auto would you like to cross it with? You would only get prob about 20% autos, but once you did you could convert a branch get the pollen and produce all autos of whatever auto+spoon you choose.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

I'm asking the mutlifarious person if when I cross my autos if they are stable and don't hermi would he change his mind about autos.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

I've never actually had a female plant hermi on me. I had a reg on hermi on me from stress, but that was about it.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

ya but it wouldnt be stable to breed 
youd have to cross the photo with auto keep the pollen 
then grow out the seeds and hit one in flower on 12/12 
then put your lights on 24/0 pop like 20 - 50 beans  cs one thats auto and let it pollinate the other ones showing auto  then grow out a test batch of each plant in the 
etc etc etc  rinse and repeat


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

i didnt get 20% my first run i grew out some beans they didnt make it through veg but were past the point of being able to determine if it had the auto trait 
one of my buddies has 10 outdoors started indoors  none of them have auto'd
they should show up next round


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

those were the haze x kc45  (these seeds have males in the mix this will easily be finished ) 
the haze fem x AKR fem i only have a few beans of so i may try that one again


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

Yea, I know it would take a while to get to be stable. 

But it would pay off in the end.. Well, maybe.. Could turn out like ****. :laugh:


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, growing autos can be fun and the one I grew was some fire, but I still want to cross aurora indica and pineapple express... That would be a super strain.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

If you haven't noticed I love pineapple express. It tasted like fruit loops and the low leaf to bud ratio was awesome. It was also some very strong smoke. 
View attachment DSCN1695.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

Alright, I'm out of here for the night... Gonna get up kinda early and go fishing.. See if I can't catch me a nice big bass. Maybe some catfish, for sure some crappie. 

Later everyone.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

i wanna try that berry bomb cross gdp 


and yes that is perfect structure 

thanks for reminding me :hitchair:
i really need to start taking better pics


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

night bro


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 11, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> i wonder why no ones tried to make a dr.grinspoon auto



Bc it grows no bud...  Its beyond low yield...   It grows calyxs here and there and IME from smoking it in the Dam twice def not worth the time or space for the end product....


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

multifarious said:


> Right lol
> 
> 
> So, you're not working with an Ibl but rather trying to create one while using CS. Good luck with that




ok i dont see what your getting at brother 
im getting the point youre right im wrong 
and you dislike auto's that is cool  to each their own

inbred line  meaning its been inbred to further stabilize 
purple haze #1<~~~~ has two pheno's that ive seen  its already stable  one grows slow one grows fast  both have purple stems and green leaves and smell like incense 
my auto's are getting inbred THATS how you stabilize them


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Bc it grows no bud...  Its beyond low yield...   It grows calyxs here and there and IME from smoking it in the Dam twice def not worth the time or space for the end product....



around a 1/4 lb in 80-90 days is low yield ?

wow i need to start grow the beaster strains you are apparently growing


**** edit i apologize  ...  i miss understood 

i realize now you are talking about the grinspoon


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

:48:   Like LED's, the topic of Autos brings out the drama.   I am not going to try and act like I am neutral on the subject, because I have no use for them. That being said, like most things related to growing cannabis, everyone develops their own tastes and preferences.  That being said, most of us that have been lucky enough to have been given a Straight Fire clone only cut (or multiple) or have stumbled upon one by popping beans want to be able to hold on to that cut. Without having to hit an Auto with some CS and make it self itself for S1's.  I would rather run a fast finishing Fire strain from clone and still get to harvest in 70 days or less. 

Nothing wrong with people who are growing out "Today's Autos" and showing how far they have come and their usefulness for certain situations. When talk of Autos yielding 5 ounces dry in 70 days get made most of us are skeptical and want some proof.  That's when you get drama.  

JMO


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 11, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> :48:   Like LED's, the topic of Autos brings out the drama.   I am not going to try and act like I am neutral on the subject, because I have no use for them. That being said, like most things related to growing cannabis, everyone develops their own tastes and preferences.  That being said, most of us that have been lucky enough to have been given a Straight Fire clone only cut (or multiple) or have stumbled upon one by popping beans want to be able to hold on to that cut. Without having to hit an Auto with some CS and make it self itself for S1's.  I would rather run a fast finishing Fire strain from clone and still get to harvest in 70 days or less.
> 
> Nothing wrong with people who are growing out "Today's Autos" and showing how far they have come and their usefulness for certain situations. When talk of Autos yielding 5 ounces dry in 70 days get made most of us are skeptical and want some proof.  That's when you get drama.
> 
> JMO


http://www.dutch-passion.nl/en/news...est-from-single-plant-here-is-the-grow-diary/


im not talking about lowryders in a dixie cup  
the new stuff 


i find it odd how people with such a strong dislike for auto's 
spend so much time in the auto threads 
i understand voicing your opinion and not having a need for them  
but i dont see the point 
a bunch of us moved to this site for reasons like this 


i drive a truck  ...... i have no use for a car 

im not gonna tell you your wrong for owning and driving a car you may very well love 
and i dont feel cars are the down fall of the automobile industry 
just polluting the trucks " the real vehicle's " IMO 

i dunno  it is what it is i guess 

you seem really nice hamster   and in no way was i trying to start a flame war  about autoflower strains  but to be told im just chucking pollen and fem crosses in no way benefit the cannabis gene pool .... i kinda take offense too


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

I agree, people who don't like Autos would be better off not using the Auto Section to just go in and pick on those who do like them. 

And believe me, the reason you guys and girl(s) came here from RIU is not lost on me. I certainly don't want you guys feeling like you are being picked on or targeted for joining us here. 
 That crap will not fly here, and I am speaking to the people that were here before you came.   This site is better than that. 
I understand having strong feelings about certain things, but let's not be disrespectful of each other.   If you don't like Autos, don't spend your day in the Auto Section banging on people who do. If you do like Autos, understand that claims that seem exaggerated will be met with skepticism. Quite a few of us have been growing for a while and might have grown a couple Autos back when they were the LowRyder type. Back your claims up with more than talk or don't go making them without expecting to get called out.  Nothing personal, but this is the internet. 
I apologize if you have been made to feel uncomfortable or picked on.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I agree, people who don't like Autos would be better off not using the Auto Section to just go in and pick on those who do like them.
> 
> And believe me, the reason you guys and girl(s) came here from RIU is not lost on me. I certainly don't want you guys feeling like you are being picked on or targeted for joining us here.
> That crap will not fly here, and I am speaking to the people that were here before you came.   This site is better than that.
> ...


Its ok, don't worry about it.. I've had to deal with way worse, so someone picking on my autos don't bother me.. :laugh: When it comes to someone insulting my family then I take offense, but yea... 

Its all good. 

At least you addressed it which is more I can say for the other place.. 

Now I must go into another thread in the auto section to show my 5oz auto since some think it isn't possible. 

I can post them here also if you like.


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> When it comes to someone insulting my family then I take offense, but yea...
> 
> Its all good.
> 
> ...



I can assure you if someone were to insult your family they would be gone. There is never a need to go there. 

You can post pics where ever you see fit.   You don't seem to have taken this personal and it's not. It's just certain claims will always bring out the skepticism in people.  If there is an Auto out there that can consistently yield in the 4 or 5 ounce range than awesome. I imagine plenty of people, including myself might give them a run in our veg tents while we veg. If I can get 5 ounces from seed to harvest in 70 days I can find a use for that.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I can assure you if someone were to insult your family they would be gone. There is never a need to go there.
> 
> You can post pics where ever you see fit.   You don't seem to have taken this personal and it's not. It's just certain claims will always bring out the skepticism in people.  If there is an Auto out there that can consistently yield in the 4 or 5 ounce range than awesome. I imagine plenty of people, including myself might give them a run in our veg tents while we veg. If I can get 5 ounces from seed to harvest in 70 days I can find a use for that.


Naw, I'm cool and I don't mind showing you.. This is auto anesthesia from pyramid.

First pic is to show the tops that I had growing, there were 12. 










Had to bend the top cause it stretched so much so quick




Here is my converted branch




Showing more and more bud production









Seeds forming




Cured bud





Don't have the final pics of the plant before or right after trim, but I  filled 5 pint and half mason jars, and each held about an ounce each  and I mean like 24-26 grams a piece


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

Kinda funny, cause I stopped taking pics simply because over in the other forum I was posting all my pics and show the progress and no one cared, so I got discouraged and just stopped. 

That plant game me issues the whole run.. She apparently didn't like organic soil as she kept acting like it was hot.. After I stopped giving her nutes and flushed her the problem nearly went away, but as you can see it was getting deep into flower, so not very easy to solve that issue with the amount of time I had left...

I should also mention that I cut off all the tops at once then let the bottom half of them go for another week and half and then froze them buds and made hash.. 

Here was a little bit of ice water hash I made:
View attachment hash.jpg


----------



## MR1 (May 11, 2014)

Lookin good man. Have to make me some hash, not enough trim yet.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

Thanks, all that is no more.. That was from last harvest... I didn't use any trim for my hash, I used all buds. 
For some reason it gave it a fruity dank taste from the hash, it was weird.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

Once buds like this matured:
View attachment DSCN2326.jpg

I tossed them in a freezer bag and froze them for like 3 weeks until I was ready to make hash from them.. Turned out pretty good for my first time making ice water hash.


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

Nice looking plant. Is Pyramid seeds Super Autos that go like 100 Days?  Or was that a 10 week plant from seed to harvest? Looks yummy. Was it a Sativa like high? Has that sexy Sativa look. Sorry Indicas, but the Sativas tend to look sexier.


----------



## MR1 (May 11, 2014)

Buds would be nice but I need more of them to. I have another harvest coming up so I should have plenty then. Better luck next time fishing , season starts in my province (Canada) next weekend.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Buds would be nice but I need more of them to. I have another harvest coming up so I should have plenty then. Better luck next time fishing , season starts in my province (Canada) next weekend.


Thanks and good luck to you as well.. We can fish here whenever, just need a license. 
Took some pics while I was out also.. 
View attachment DSCN3262.jpg


View attachment DSCN3264.jpg


View attachment DSCN3277.jpg


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

Nice pics...that is some really nice scenic view. Looks like fun.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

Thanks, it was...
We had a great time just being outdoors even though I didn't have any luck with fish.


----------



## MR1 (May 11, 2014)

Nice pictures, I will be standing on a riverbank, probably fall in.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Nice looking plant. Is Pyramid seeds Super Autos that go like 100 Days?  Or was that a 10 week plant from seed to harvest? Looks yummy. Was it a Sativa like high? Has that sexy Sativa look. Sorry Indicas, but the Sativas tend to look sexier.


Was a 10 week plant from seed to harvest, even though I lowered my light and let the smaller buds mature a bit more for a little over a week, so 11 the bottom part. 

It was an indica stone,however you smoke maybe half a bowl depending on tolerance and have more of active type high, but it was easy to over do it... I've been looking for a pretty good energetic sativa high, can you recommend a plant for me?


----------



## Locked (May 11, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Was a 10 week plant from seed to harvest, even though I lowered my light and let the smaller buds mature a bit more for a little over a week, so 11 the bottom part.
> 
> It was an indica stone,however you smoke maybe half a bowl depending on tolerance and have more of active type high, but it was easy to over do it... I've been looking for a pretty good energetic sativa high, can you recommend a plant for me?



Best up energetic high I have had has been Satori. Quite a few peeps here grow it. It is a Sativa high in an Indica package. Easy to clone, around 9 weeks flowering. My wife is a little pissed that I didn't hold on to a cut of it. I got some beans of it from a friend so I will be growing it again this Fall. Hardest part is getting the beans. They sell out quick.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Best up energetic high I have had has been Satori. Quite a few peeps here grow it. It is a Sativa high in an Indica package. Easy to clone, around 9 weeks flowering. My wife is a little pissed that I didn't hold on to a cut of it. I got some beans of it from a friend so I will be growing it again this Fall. Hardest part is getting the beans. They sell out quick.


Awesome thanks.. Yea, I browsed through a journal of someone growing it under LED's can't remember who at the moment, but yea it looked good. But it had an indica stature.. That is awesome. Especially since my tent isn't that big.. The auto shot up and it was too late.. so I bent it.. haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

Think I'll get me some beans and make my own seeds from it since its one of those hard to get strains.. That is what happen with the kosher kush, I was finally able to order a seed and it didn't sprout.. Man was I mad. joker was like 26 dollars.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 11, 2014)

Just checked my seed bank I usually use and unavailable. 

haha, got to keep an eye on it.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Kinda funny, cause I stopped taking pics simply because over in the other forum I was posting all my pics and show the progress and no one cared, so I got discouraged and just stopped.
> View attachment 213418



RIU  lost most of my pics in the xenforo swap 
almost 2 years worth of work / pics 

so instead of 200+ auto pics i have  [image 00012 ] or what ever 
did get a few recovered from my hard drive before it crapped out 
but mostly from the auto cup contest and my last 2 cycles 



talked to the guy im buying that house from he said  i may be able to move in on the first  
so im going to see if i can clone my haze and just chop the rest since its only 
a few weeks into its 12 week flower  
ive had my  best luck cloning it in the first 2 weeks of flower  i think its on week 4 it may still work out with out stressing it too bad   ..... fingers crossed


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> RIU  lost most of my pics in the xenforo swap
> almost 2 years worth of work / pics
> 
> so instead of 200+ auto pics i have  [image 00012 ] or what ever
> ...


Yea I didn't have my pics saved on my computer either and riu doesn't have the final pics and neither do I. I'm getting the same thing from there, some are back but not all. Oh well..

Good luck on all that also...

Have you ever grown pineapple chunk? It looks nice, and its supposed to have a low leaf to bud and also supposed to be pretty strong.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

no pineappple chunk 
ill be so glad when i get in my new place  more room  
can actually try new things  
my bloom box usually looks like this now 
and i will not miss it a bit 

View attachment 2013-10-31 23.21.13.jpg


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

no idea bro 
skunk #1 
haze #1 

im still not understanding  ? 
if i inbreed my plants  it further stabilizes it  
what am i missing here  youre still continuing on  
ibl = inbred line  im inbreeding my plants


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

im sure im missing something here  and you are just stuck on what ever that is  
hung up on technicalities  i guess


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

multifarious said:


> Wow is that what Ibl means  and you really think you're going to create an Ibl


im using this process  
instead of cubing whether it is a true " IBL " or not  i dont care  im using the " process" to further stabilize what i have


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Naw, I'm cool and I don't mind showing you.. This is auto anesthesia from pyramid.
> 
> First pic is to show the tops that I had growing, there were 12.
> 
> ...


pic 4 was the CS branch ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

multifarious said:


> I'm sorry but it sure doesn't look like a 5oz (cured) plant to me.
> In your own words you say at a maximum you filled 5 jars with a total of 130g which at a conversion rate of 28g per oz is a little over 4.6oz.
> Which, having seen the pics is still not what I'd expect from a 4.6oz single plant harvest.
> 
> ...


First, I have said almost 5oz not over not exactly.
Second, what do I have to accomplish by lying about it?
Third, I said that the final pics right before and after it was trimmed are gone, the place I had them on the other site change forum types and a good majority of pics are gone, just like me and troll were just talking about.
Fourth, I started this thread with my whole setup, go to page 1 and look at the very first post. 

Obviously your bias against autos is spilling out in a very condescending way and there is no need for that. 

Like I said before, I have no reason to lie, I will not gain anything from it. Check out my name, it is my name for a reason. My very first grow I yielded over 6oz ever since I get no lower than 8oz from photos and that is with soil, if I use DWC I get no lower than 10-12 but I like using soil even though I can get more with dwc which is irrelevant because I grow for myself and don't sell. 

I'm doing my best with being nice to you even though you keep trying to call me a liar simply because you don't like autos, its very immature and I wish you would stop. Talk to me like a fellow grower, not someone trying to pull something over your eyes. 

Lastly, its really hard to take you seriously when you came into my own thread and didn't even read the very first post.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> First, I have said almost 5oz not over not exactly.
> Second, what do I have to accomplish by lying about it?
> Third, I said that the final pics right before and after it was trimmed are gone, the place I had them on the other site change forum types and a good majority of pics are gone,



i feel bad for dankster he lost 1000's of pics


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> pic 4 was the CS branch ?


Yea, that was once it converted and started growing its leaves back. Looks great right?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> i feel bad for dankster he lost 1000's of pics


Yea,I can imagine.. 
When I went to go grab the pics to post here, I seen my very final pics were gone and it was the only place I saved them because each one I take with my nikon is 6-10mb a piece.. Takes up space quick and I thought they would be safe in a grow journal, but I was wrong.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

ha check this one out  it was one of my hazes  
found this one on a old thread  im finding a bunch of pics that got deleted in my blog still in threads    you might be able to find some random posts of yours too never know 

View attachment 2013-11-13 19.15.55.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> ha check this one out  it was one of my hazes
> found this one on a old thread  im finding a bunch of pics that got deleted in my blog still in threads    you might be able to find some random posts of yours too never know


That looks cool. I've wanted to tilt some branches sideways like that I just never end up doing it.. I think it would look cool to have the individual buds sticking up off of it.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

multifarious said:


> Plenty of people lie about harvests whether they have anything to gain from it or not. Regardless of not having the last pictures just before harvest, it still does not look like a 5oz harvest to me.
> Your current setup is not necessarily the same as the setup you used to grow your claimed 5oz plant.
> I'm not trying to call you a liar because I dislike autos. I just do not believe your claimed harvest weights.
> So having read the first and last post, was your claimed 5oz harvest from the same setup you're  currently using and did you grow just one plant ?



if it was fully seeded it could of very well been more then 5 oz's 
you are missing a main point that he posted   he CS'd a branch the plant he had was partially seeded >.<    
you seem really intelligent    so i figured you would of taken that into account  
but it seems you have missed it


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

multifarious said:


> Plenty of people lie about harvests whether they have anything to gain from it or not.
> Regardless of not having the last pictures just before harvest, it still does not look like a 5oz harvest to me.
> Your current setup is not necessarily the same as the setup you used to grow your claimed 5oz plant.
> I'm not trying to call you a liar because I dislike autos. I just do not believe your claimed harvest weights.
> So having read the first and last post, was your claimed 5oz harvest from the same setup you're  currently using and did you grow just one plant ?


Same exact setup. I always use a 5gal bucket and my 400w hps. 
Yes, one plant. I had a blue dream, but it turned male. I topped it and if it was a female it would have more than likely yielded over 8oz.
4 main tops after it was topped with one month veg. 
This was chopped shortly after. 
View attachment DSCN2602.jpg


View attachment DSCN2604.jpg


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

i need to get a camera  it seems to clean the pics up nicely  
alot better then my 5 mega pixel cam phone


     SGT ~~~>      :hitchair:  <~~~ ME


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> i need to get a camera  it seems to clean the pics up nicely
> alot better then my 5 mega pixel cam phone
> 
> 
> SGT ~~~>      :hitchair:  <~~~ ME


Yea, I broke down and bought me one cause I love photography, I had a standard digital camera, but taking pics near my magnetic ballast ruin it.. :laugh:


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

Hey troll, what you think of my blue dream male?


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hey troll, what you think of my blue dream male?


wish you would of pulled some pollen before you chopped it  :hitchair:


nice color on the leaves looked happy


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

What about I got so excited when I got that blue dream seed from the oz I bought I took a macro photo after it germinated. :laugh: 
View attachment DSCN2013.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> wish you would of pulled some pollen before you chopped it  :hitchair:
> 
> 
> nice color on the leaves looked happy


I know, mreduck, said the same thing and made me feel stupid cause I know I should have..

I got so mad when it grew balls I chopped it down.. haha.. I know, stupid, hindsight sucks.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

lol  duck >.<   good guy    straight to the point


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> lol  duck >.<   good guy    straight to the point


Yea, I told him bye in a private message when I left.. Great dude, he has helped me many times with science stuff and extractions. Smart dude and he will let you know if you messed up doing something. Him and rory both. haha


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

did you see my auto party cup ? i wasnt really entered in the contest i was supposed to judge but had family stuff come up   so i was put on the list  even though i snapped my main off in a late pinch attempt 
i got one vote    made me feel good >.< 

View attachment 2013-09-17 12.14.43.jpg


View attachment 2013-09-15 17.59.59.jpg


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

it really did not like being in a cup lol
afghan kush


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

was trying to push it at like 1200 ec and it just kinda burned up  but then a day later it acted like it was starving again  :confused2:


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

haha yea it looks like it didn't enjoy that at all. But it had a nice thick stalk.. I forgot, who one that, was it stew?

I wanted to enter, but didn't have an auto at the time.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

ya stew took the main spot but a few others finished 

i pushed so hard to get that contest going  

who got the ball rolling for the auto party cup ?    :hitchair: <~~~~ this guy


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

Check out this bud pic I just found on my computer..
Aurora Indica... Bad pic, but that stuff was some fire... Had me on stupid after taking two hits from the bong after 1 month cure. 
View attachment SDC11943.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> ya stew took the main spot but a few others finished
> 
> i pushed so hard to get that contest going
> 
> who got the ball rolling for the auto party cup ?    :hitchair: <~~~~ this guy


Wow, I didn't even know that I thought it was aknight that started it.. Cool dude..

I was hoping another would pop up while I had an auto to grow, but nope.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

dank had  a AK49 that i think would of done alot better but stew had that beautiful
spyder  and a bad *** cam/ loop like 50X i think its hard not to vote for the frosty grape soda looking buds when the trichs on the screen look like thumbs  
i asked dank about the ak49 he said it was some killer smoke BTW for him to say that  it must be with all the killer strains he has going


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Check out this bud pic I just found on my computer..
> Aurora Indica... Bad pic, but that stuff was some fire... Had me on stupid after taking two hits from the bong after 1 month cure.
> View attachment 213433


i heard that from a few people supposed to yield well too


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Wow, I didn't even know that I thought it was aknight that started it.. Cool dude..
> 
> I was hoping another would pop up while I had an auto to grow, but nope.


may not for a while i was supposed to host the next one :confused2:


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

This is what the trichomes looked like on my auto anesthesia:
View attachment mid.jpg


View attachment purptri.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> i heard that from a few people supposed to yield well too


It does. Got 9 zips from it, think I only vegged for 3 weeks before switching and I trained the crap of it.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> may not for a while i was supposed to host the next one :confused2:


Hey, maybe they will allow us to have a contest like that here?
Would you be up for that?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

But yea, look at those tris, my tolerance goes up as I smoke a strain over and over, but when I first got to smoke a cured bud.. It was like whoa...


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> But yea, look at those tris, my tolerance goes up as I smoke a strain over and over, but when I first got to smoke a cured bud.. It was like whoa...



thats why i like auto fem's  even beans from the same strain are a little different  
you can just smoke a bud pulled from a diff plant and its bomb all over again
i mean i guess its the same with photo's  but you know what i mean


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> thats why i like auto fem's  even beans from the same strain are a little different
> you can just smoke a bud pulled from a diff plant and its bomb all over again
> i mean i guess its the same with photo's  but you know what i mean


Yea, I have no issues with autos, seems everything I get my hands on turns out good. The purp tris surprised me, I didn't expect it cause none of it looked purple. I don't believe it dropped that much in my tent, but I could be wrong.. Either way, it was some good smoke and if you haven't tried it, you should. Especially if you like northern lights based strains.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

Gonna have to get my hands on that pineapple chunk, seems people like it and its low leaf to bud ratio just makes me want it that much more.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

i didnt like the NL's i played with i made some crosses with it but they take so long to finish 
i like the afghans 
dinafem original amnesia auto was a fave for a while and barneys sweet tooth both auto and photo are a all time fave


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

barneys chunk ?


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Pineapple_Chunk/Barneys_Farm/
that the one your after or another breeder


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

http://www.barneysfarmshop.com/seeds/barneys-farm-red-cherry-berry.html
thats my next barneys purchase i believe


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

Yea, that's the one. From barney's...

That other one says it has a low thc high cbd? What is the outcome of that?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

I'm streaming 3 days to kill.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, that's the one. From barney's...
> 
> That other one says it has a low thc high cbd? What is the outcome of that?


mostly body buzz and CBD accelerates THC intake if i remember right


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

3 days to kill was pretty good watched it the other night


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> mostly body buzz and CBD accelerates THC intake if i remember right


Hmm, I'm confused.. :laugh:
I've always chosen strains with high thc to get a couch lock stone. maybe I should find a strain with high thc and high cbd? That would be cool right?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

Been searching through some stuff and found some more pics. 
Here is my aurora indica at 30 days veg, so I was wrong I vegged for at least 30 days, was grown under 4 6500k cflsView attachment day30.jpg

Here she is again with some clones I had taken and after I had gotten my hps.
View attachment SDC11512.jpg

Here is a big bang clone that I had taken:
View attachment SDC12430.jpg

Here is the big bang in flower
View attachment SDC12159.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

Sorry everyone, I know I have been posting random pics in here that doesn't have anything to do with my auto climax or bagseed or breeding, I don't have any good updates to post as of yet. Maybe tomorrow I'll post some more pics of the progress of my plants..


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Hmm, I'm confused.. :laugh:
> I've always chosen strains with high thc to get a couch lock stone. maybe I should find a strain with high thc and high cbd? That would be cool right?


sativa's have low CBD  
indica's have higher cbd usually 
wonder why the sativas are speedy and the indies are stoney :confused2:


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

I have no idea, guess I should read up on it. haha


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

lol i explained it then said :confused2: after    :hitchair:


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

cbd is supposedly the  one that cures cancer too 
also if you dont like paranoia but enjoy a painkiller effect with out the trippy head high 
a high CBD strain is what you want 
also good for younger kids with autism or seizures


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

you watched " jack ryan shadow recruit " yet ?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> cbd is supposedly the  one that cures cancer too
> also if you dont like paranoia but enjoy a painkiller effect with out the trippy head high
> a high CBD strain is what you want
> also good for younger kids with autism or seizures



I like the trippy head high combined with a body stone most of the time, I need a sativa based strain so I can have a nice daytime smoke and still get things done. 
I know when I broke my hand high THC took my mind off it, didn't really take the pain completely away, but at least it helped me not think about it. I also like the trippy head high cause whatever I read at the time sticks with me forever. 

I liked to study that way cause it helps me concentrate, otherwise I'd be all over the place. 

And no I haven't seen that movie.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

Oh so what about I looked in my curing jars and found some particle bud in the bottom along with some kief.. You know what that means..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

Check this out :laugh:
View attachment DSCN3300.jpg


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

lol i will run iso through my glass pipes  and let it dry   and smoke that


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Check this out :laugh:
> View attachment 213442



dam looks like a good time


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

Just watched the trailer, gonna get it now.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> lol i will run iso through my glass pipes  and let it dry   and smoke that


Can you give me your method for doing that? I have one I want to get the resin out of. 

Gonna be nasty as sh*t, but hey, might get me high and you know I could use a sleeping smoke. I may end up getting 5 nights of sleep this week.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

Hell yea, 2.19mb/s on this one.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

Yea um ok, so I smoked a bit of that, and yea, I'm gonna go to bed. 

Talk to you tomorrow..


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

i just block the bowl and carb iwth my finger pour it in then cover the mouth piece and shake it up for a while  pour it out on a glass cake pan or a plate and  let it dry then scrape it up with a razor  you might have to do it more then once to get it all out


and no might to it you will get high


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 12, 2014)

lol night bro


----------



## GreenThumbPicasso (May 12, 2014)

I've found some decent autos over the years. I used to grow only them. I think the most potent was transsiberian. I made some beans from some and crossed what I liked and ended up with a few to keep around. Himalayan blue diesel was another nice one. I got an auto critical freebie I stuck outside. Guess I'll see how that works out lol. Looking forward to your thread. Might rekindle my interest in keeping a few around


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

Phew ok, what a day.. It was hot as hell outside while fishing and still haven't caught anything.  Oh well, always tomorrow.. 

Anyways, here are some pic updates, sorry about the quality, I didn't feel like taking them to the bathroom for a photo op. 
Here is the auto climax:
View attachment DSCN3307.jpg

and here is the bagseed:
View attachment DSCN3335.jpg


----------



## roseypeach (May 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Phew ok, what a day.. It was hot as hell outside while fishing and still haven't caught anything.  Oh well, always tomorrow..
> 
> Anyways, here are some pic updates, sorry about the quality, I didn't feel like taking them to the bathroom for a photo op.
> Here is the auto climax:
> ...



Looking mighty good bro!!  get cooled off yet? lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Looking mighty good bro!!  get cooled off yet? lol


For the most part. 

I had to get cleaned up cause I stank something fierce. haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

Oh and thanks.. 

Going pretty well, this is how the blue dream male I had was growing at first.. Gonna wait till another two true nodes and then top her.


----------



## roseypeach (May 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> For the most part.
> 
> I had to get cleaned up cause I stank something fierce. haha



For real man, I could smell you from here!! lol j/k bro 



SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh and thanks..
> 
> Going pretty well, this is how the blue dream male I had was growing at first.. Gonna wait till another two true nodes and then top her.


YW  Sounds good. She's got great structure to be so young! kudos!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> For real man, I could smell you from here!! lol j/k bro
> 
> 
> YW  Sounds good. She's got great structure to be so young! kudos!!


I wouldn't be surprised if you could, my fiancee was like "you need to get your *** in the shower you smell like fish.." She said that right after I cooked her some steak.. How rude.. haha J/k.. :laugh:

yeah, shes doing well, I had to turn down my oscillating fan it kept trying to knock her over.. I'm just trying to make sure she gets a nice thick stalk to support those buds shes gonna give me.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

Me and tec or troll5000 are gonna gave a competition. Wonder if he is wanting to compare the one I got now to one of his?

He should be around shortly to let me know..

Also troll, thanks for the info on getting that resin out.. Gonna do a wash shortly.


----------



## roseypeach (May 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you could, my fiancee was like "you need to get your *** in the shower you smell like fish.." She said that right after I cooked her some steak.. How rude.. haha J/k.. :laugh:
> 
> yeah, shes doing well, I had to turn down my oscillating fan it kept trying to knock her over.. I'm just trying to make sure she gets a nice thick stalk to support those buds shes gonna give me.



Hahahahahaa I wonder, did the steak taste like fish? lol

Smart move   I always kept two fans on mine, a box fan and a little desk fan pointed to the tops.


----------



## roseypeach (May 12, 2014)

Sounds interesting..I'll be watching when I can. Mom is moving in with me this weekend so my time here will be erratic at best. I'll have to keep my eyes on her 24/7. I'm definitely gonna have my hands full. I can forget sleeping past 6:30 am anymore...She's at that point, she could just walk out the door and disappear on me! lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hahahahahaa I wonder, did the steak taste like fish? lol
> 
> Smart move   I always kept two fans on mine, a box fan and a little desk fan pointed to the tops.


I wouldn't know I didn't feel like steak tonight. She said it tasted a lot like the prime rib that she orders from O'charlies(sp).. I made it rare with sauteed onions and tomatoes. 


roseypeach said:


> Sounds interesting..I'll be watching when I can. Mom is moving in with me this weekend so my time here will be erratic at best. I'll have to keep my eyes on her 24/7. I'm definitely gonna have my hands full. I can forget sleeping past 6:30 am anymore...She's at that point, she could just walk out the door and disappear on me! lol


Ah, how is she doing? Speaking of moms, my sister contacted me today asking me if I'm ever planning on talking to her again.. I haven't responded yet, but, idk when its gonna happen yet still.. I mean, since we haven't been I have been able to be a lot more stress free and concentrate on work and school. Kinda feel bad about mothers day, but you know what the deal is. 

Yea, it should be fun.. think he wants to see if he can beat my auto yield mainly.. :laugh:


----------



## roseypeach (May 12, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I wouldn't know I didn't feel like steak tonight. She said it tasted a lot like the prime rib that she orders from O'charlies(sp).. I made it rare with sauteed onions and tomatoes.
> 
> Ah, how is she doing? Speaking of moms, my sister contacted me today asking me if I'm ever planning on talking to her again.. I haven't responded yet, but, idk when its gonna happen yet still.. I mean, since we haven't been I have been able to be a lot more stress free and concentrate on work and school. Kinda feel bad about mothers day, but you know what the deal is.
> 
> Yea, it should be fun.. think he wants to see if he can beat my auto yield mainly.. :laugh:



Oh wow, another man that cooks good food! you and Dank will have to share recipes    that sounds absolutely delicious!!! I would have never thought of tomatoes and I consider myself a master chef! 

That's sweet of you to ask, thanks  she is healthy as a horse for her age (78) just her mind is slipping more and more. She asked my stepfather if he knew if her kids were okay and we were sitting right beside her...that sort of thing. Packs her car every other day saying she's going back to her and my daddy's former home and he's coming to get her. He's been dead for 12 years. Its not good bro. 

Hopefully my being with her will help with her memory a little. I'm not delusional, I know it most likely won't but I have to try, ya know? again thanks for asking, it helps to talk about it sometimes. I'm not going to lie, I'm a little scared. She's a strong and proud woman and we had a moment last fall where she was insisting on driving and about to pull me out of the drivers seat LOL took my two aunts coaxing her for 20 minutes to get her to agree to "let" me drive.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Oh wow, another man that cooks good food! you and Dank will have to share recipes    that sounds absolutely delicious!!! I would have never thought of tomatoes and I consider myself a master chef!
> 
> That's sweet of you to ask, thanks  she is healthy as a horse for her age (78) just her mind is slipping more and more. She asked my stepfather if he knew if her kids were okay and we were sitting right beside her...that sort of thing. Packs her car every other day saying she's going back to her and my daddy's former home and he's coming to get her. He's been dead for 12 years. Its not good bro.
> 
> Hopefully my being with her will help with her memory a little. I'm not delusional, I know it most likely won't but I have to try, ya know? again thanks for asking, it helps to talk about it sometimes. I'm not going to lie, I'm a little scared. She's a strong and proud woman and we had a moment last fall where she was insisting on driving and about to pull me out of the drivers seat LOL took my two aunts coaxing her for 20 minutes to get her to agree to "let" me drive.


I'm glad she is in good health and I know what it can be like to have to go though that. I had a neighbor whos mother had the same thing and it was very sad to watch and my mother is a nurse so she always tried to help the best she could and she had told me about all the things you had just mentioned. 

I have no idea if its hereditary, but it always helps to keep your brain active and alert. Always learning a new trade or skill would help I would think.. I don't think I would ever have that problem cause I enjoy learning new things and I strive to be the best at everything I do, but keep your head up, I know its going to be tough watching her go though that, but at least she has someone who cares enough to take care of her.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

I can tell you how to cook it if you like? It isn't hard at all.. I actually used to be a lead cook at shoney's once upon a time when I was like 19.. I had people coming in requesting I cook their food. 

I got freaked out the first time it happen cause the waitress came back and told me that the people at her table said that they wanted to talk to the cook and I went out not knowing what to think and the wanted to thank me for cooking their food exactly how it was ordered and to tell me it was the best steak they have ever had.. Yea, that made me feel good.. But after that I had people requesting me to cook their food, was pretty awesome to experience that at 9 dollars an hour.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 12, 2014)

Was just looking in a thread and realized troll said the same strain.. Send me the beans dude and we can get to the competition. 

Which strain are you wanting to run together?


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm glad she is in good health and I know what it can be like to have to go though that. I had a neighbor whos mother had the same thing and it was very sad to watch and my mother is a nurse so she always tried to help the best she could and she had told me about all the things you had just mentioned.
> 
> I have no idea if its hereditary, but it always helps to keep your brain active and alert. Always learning a new trade or skill would help I would think.. I don't think I would ever have that problem cause I enjoy learning new things and I strive to be the best at everything I do, but keep your head up, I know its going to be tough watching her go though that, but at least she has someone who cares enough to take care of her.



Thanks SGT...that means a lot man. Will do..and it is. Her brother had Alzheimers and passed away several years ago. Her own mama had a nervous breakdown after her last child and my mom had to raise her. So I hope what I"ve read is true and marijuana helps preserve the brain..because otherwise I will most likely end up just like her. I've already got shoddy memory and have to write myself notes all the time LOL

Sorry it took me a few to get back to you, talking to Bak over email and you too


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

He's been chilling, ain't even coming to RIU except to PM and hardly visits thctalk anymore either. He, like Dank, just got tired of the **. Can't say I blame either of them either. Fortunately for me most folks were nice to me and only bothered me when I was still a newbie.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Thanks SGT...that means a lot man. Will do..and it is. Her brother had Alzheimers and passed away several years ago. Her own mama had a nervous breakdown after her last child and my mom had to raise her. So I hope what I"ve read is true and marijuana helps preserve the brain..because otherwise I will most likely end up just like her. I've already got shoddy memory and have to write myself notes all the time LOL
> 
> Sorry it took me a few to get back to you, talking to Bak over email and you too


Yes, cannabis stimulates the brain. I use it to study and retain information. I have a pretty good memory, I can remember things that happen when I was 4, like having to tie my step brothers shoes. he couldn't grasp it so I woke up early to get him dressed and tie his shoes so he wouldn't have to worry about not knowing how to tie his shoes and the parents not getting on to him for it. I eventually got caught and he was forced to learn.. Kinda stupid now that I think about it

But no worries on the getting back, I understand we all have things to do..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> He's been chilling, ain't even coming to RIU except to PM and hardly visits thctalk anymore either. He, like Dank, just got tired of the **. Can't say I blame either of them either. Fortunately for me most folks were nice to me and only bothered me when I was still a newbie.


Yea, I kinda feel bad for tec/troll5000, cause he now has been down repped here and it's upsetting him.. I tried to give him some, but I need to spread it around first.. There is just a whole big issue with me and him and talking about autos. I don't know what he may have said, cause I've read most of the stuff he has posted and from talking to him myself he doesn't talk down to people. I mean the biggest troll of RIU and him were talking and he didn't get attacked which is amazing, so I have no idea what is going on.. 

I just hope it isn't enough to make him want to leave this forum.. I feel like he may go back to RIU and I wish he wouldn't, but if he feels mistreated I can understand.. Oh well, he has my email I think and I know where he will be if I need him.


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yes, cannabis stimulates the brain. I use it to study and retain information. I have a pretty good memory, I can remember things that happen when I was 4, like having to tie my step brothers shoes. he couldn't grasp it so I woke up early to get him dressed and tie his shoes so he wouldn't have to worry about not knowing how to tie his shoes and the parents not getting on to him for it. I eventually got caught and he was forced to learn.. Kinda stupid now that I think about it
> 
> But no worries on the getting back, I understand we all have things to do..



I hope so!! I went to Devry with a dude that smoked everyday and couldn't pass a test without it.. aww man, you were just a sweetie pie from birth huh? nah, not stupid, just a little too nice LOL still a good bro though 

thanks for understanding, hope that everyone doesnt' count me out LOL


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I hope so!! I went to Devry with a dude that smoked everyday and couldn't pass a test without it.. aww man, you were just a sweetie pie from birth huh? nah, not stupid, just a little too nice LOL still a good bro though
> 
> thanks for understanding, hope that everyone doesnt' count me out LOL


Have you ever considered getting your mom to toke on the cannabis? May help a bit.. I tried to get my mom to do it for the pain she goes through from her lupus, but no go, she would rather take pain pills. Kinda stupid if you ask me. 

I even offered to make her some oil so she didn't even have to smoke it. Just a dab when she needed it for pain and if she would have agreed I would have used a whole crop to make it..


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I kinda feel bad for tec/troll5000, cause he now has been down repped here and it's upsetting him.. I tried to give him some, but I need to spread it around first.. There is just a whole big issue with me and him and talking about autos. I don't know what he may have said, cause I've read most of the stuff he has posted and from talking to him myself he doesn't talk down to people. I mean the biggest troll of RIU and him were talking and he didn't get attacked which is amazing, so I have no idea what is going on..
> 
> I just hope it isn't enough to make him want to leave this forum.. I feel like he may go back to RIU and I wish he wouldn't, but if he feels mistreated I can understand.. Oh well, he has my email I think and I know where he will be if I need him.



I'll make sure to rep him   don't want to lose any minions!! we gotta stick together. Whatever it was, and I'm with you, I didn't see the big deal of what he said. I think it was just misinterpreted honestly. 

I've learned a valuable lesson at RIU...and from watching Dank deal with assholes and people who "misinterpret" things that are said. You just gotta let stuff go and not let that sort of thing get to you and argue with people. 

Everybody has a "slight" spot, you just have to mea culpa and move on, whether you really did anything wrong or not for the sake of keeping the peace. Not always what I want to do, but I try really damn hard and you can ask anybody that's known me since last year and they will tell you. That Peach has a temper!! :evil: but only when it comes to protecting my friends.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I'll make sure to rep him   don't want to lose any minions!! we gotta stick together. Whatever it was, and I'm with you, I didn't see the big deal of what he said. I think it was just misinterpreted honestly.
> 
> I've learned a valuable lesson at RIU...and from watching Dank deal with assholes and people who "misinterpret" things that are said. You just gotta let stuff go and not let that sort of thing get to you and argue with people.
> 
> Everybody has a "slight" spot, you just have to mea culpa and move on, whether you really did anything wrong or not for the sake of keeping the peace. Not always what I want to do, but I try really damn hard and you can ask anybody that's known me since last year and they will tell you. That Peach has a temper!! :evil: but only when it comes to protecting my friends.


Yea, the final straw with me was when pinworm started choosing some of my posts, deleted a good portion of it to make it look like I said something bad. He did that with around 10 at one time to make it look like I started the confrontation which I never did, just attempted to defend myself and got made to look like the bad guy.


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, the final straw with me was when pinworm started choosing some of my posts, deleted a good portion of it to make it look like I said something bad. He did that with around 10 at one time to make it look like I started the confrontation which I never did, just attempted to defend myself and got made to look like the bad guy.



Now see, had I seen that ****, I would have called his butt out on it!!! Makes me  that someone I considered a friend would do something so messed up. I'm truly sorry he behaved that way.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Now see, had I seen that ****, I would have called his butt out on it!!! Makes me  that someone I considered a friend would do something so messed up. I'm truly sorry he behaved that way.


Yea, I would like you to it, but you may get the wrong idea about me.. You would have to read through everything to get the full picture of what really happened and since pin is so cool with ub he always liked to try and attack me.. I cannot understand how anyone could like the things that guy says.. Pin was funny sometimes, but ub was just an *** if you disagreed with him.. You know that if anyone were to call him a snitch, which he is, you would be banned?


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, I would like you to it, but you may get the wrong idea about me.. You would have to read through everything to get the full picture of what really happened and since pin is so cool with ub he always liked to try and attack me.. I cannot understand how anyone could like the things that guy says.. Pin was funny sometimes, but ub was just an *** if you disagreed with him.. You know that if anyone were to call him a snitch, which he is, you would be banned?



I highly doubt it. I know how guys are, grew up with 3 of them, remember? how ya'll cut up and diss each other/fight then be all cool the next..and as far as UB goes, he's just a totally inconsiderate asinine excuse of a human being that thinks his **** don't stink and spreads his arrogance around like wildfire. The folks that think he's great are probably just as bad as he is and hide it well. But no, I didn't know that. Figures.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I highly doubt it. I know how guys are, grew up with 3 of them, remember? how ya'll cut up and diss each other/fight then be all cool the next..and as far as UB goes, he's just a totally inconsiderate asinine excuse of a human being that thinks his **** don't stink and spreads his arrogance around like wildfire. The folks that think he's great are probably just as bad as he is and hide it well. But no, I didn't know that. Figures.


haha, you would get such a different opinion of pin if you seen the stuff he says to people in that politics section over there. It all good though, no more worries.. I have all of you over here now and I'm sure I'll meet some other great people as well.


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha, you would get such a different opinion of pin if you seen the stuff he says to people in that politics section over there. It all good though, no more worries.. I have all of you over here now and I'm sure I'll meet some other great people as well.



You may very well be right, I got out of going to other threads a long time ago when the bullies started rearing about. Decided to stick to my friends threads and leave the rest alone. Was a good policy, kept me out of trouble and copasetic with the mods. Like I said before, I have a bad temper and it got me into trouble LOL

Its all gravy bro, you're right, better place, good peeps and new ones will most certainly follow  I'm gonna call it a night now, having some pain in my stomach from that surgery and its really bothering me. Kinda freaking me out a little because I shouldn't be having any issues at all this far out.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You may very well be right, I got out of going to other threads a long time ago when the bullies started rearing about. Decided to stick to my friends threads and leave the rest alone. Was a good policy, kept me out of trouble and copasetic with the mods. Like I said before, I have a bad temper and it got me into trouble LOL
> 
> Its all gravy bro, you're right, better place, good peeps and new ones will most certainly follow  I'm gonna call it a night now, having some pain in my stomach from that surgery and its really bothering me. Kinda freaking me out a little because I shouldn't be having any issues at all this far out.


Alright, take care of yourself and get to feeling better.. May want to call the doc and ask if it is normal.


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Alright, take care of yourself and get to feeling better.. May want to call the doc and ask if it is normal.



Sure will  It's definitely not normal..I'm calling him tomorrow, hoping either him or one of the nurses can check me out when I go in for my dietician appt Thursday. That would be great..just hope whatever it is doesn't land me back in the hospital. That would suck balls


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sure will  It's definitely not normal..I'm calling him tomorrow, hoping either him or one of the nurses can check me out when I go in for my dietician appt Thursday. That would be great..just hope whatever it is doesn't land me back in the hospital. That would suck balls


I would attempt to help you, but you didn't mention what the surgery was for, so I assume you don't want to mention it and that's cool.. But yea, if you are worried get in contact with your doc asap and find out what steps you need to take. 

I've grown up around nurses my whole life, so I've picked up on quite a bit, which will also help me with my healthcare IT security certification since I know most of the terminology already.


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I would attempt to help you, but you didn't mention what the surgery was for, so I assume you don't want to mention it and that's cool.. But yea, if you are worried get in contact with your doc asap and find out what steps you need to take.
> 
> I've grown up around nurses my whole life, so I've picked up on quite a bit, which will also help me with my healthcare IT security certification since I know most of the terminology already.



wth...I just don't want anyone to judge me is all..I had gastric bypass. A few of my friends back at RIU knew but kept it quiet for me, I guess out of respect because I never asked them to. It was desperately needed, I was told I'd be dead in five years otherwise. I made the decision and never looked back.

I did quite well actually, surgery was super smooth and zero complications. Was within what they consider satisfactory stage at just under 24 hours and released. Lost more than the dr expected and was released a few weeks ago until 3 months out. Last I saw him, he said the incisions were healing nicely and I could remove the tape. This is the first problem I've had with them and they are the ones near my belly button.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> wth...I just don't want anyone to judge me is all..I had gastric bypass. A few of my friends back at RIU knew but kept it quiet for me, I guess out of respect because I never asked them to. It was desperately needed, I was told I'd be dead in five years otherwise. I made the decision and never looked back.
> 
> I did quite well actually, surgery was super smooth and zero complications. Was within what they consider satisfactory stage at just under 24 hours and released. Lost more than the dr expected and was released a few weeks ago until 3 months out. Last I saw him, he said the incisions were healing nicely and I could remove the tape. This is the first problem I've had with them and they are the ones near my belly button.


I didn't mean that in a bad way, sorry if it came off like that.. 

I was saying if you didn't want to tell you don't have too. I understand, I have an issue I'm dealing with right now and it bothers the hell out of me cause its ruining my pretty face... haha.. 

Here I'll tell you and everyone else, may make you feel better. I went to the dermatologist to get a cyst removed from my forehead right below the hairline. It never used to be an issue, it would come and go, but now it never goes away. But I went to have it removed by a place that is supposed to care about you and your appearance and when I went they made an incision right beside it, not on top of it like you are supposed to do, and their first incision didn't work, so they decided to make another one and that one I felt, it sent a shock to my ear and I heard my skin rip from the deep cut. They did not remove the cyst but charged me an arm and leg for it and they attempted to cauterize both cuts and burnt the hell out of my skin and while I was paying for the bill it started bleeding again, so I had to go back and get re burned shut.. Now I have two awful scars and a cyst.

But sorry, I have no idea about that sort of surgery. I've never known anyone to have that problem so I guess I just made myself look like a liar.. damnit.. Oh well.


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I didn't mean that in a bad way, sorry if it came off like that..
> 
> I was saying if you didn't want to tell you don't have too. I understand, I have an issue I'm dealing with right now and it bothers the hell out of me cause its ruining my pretty face... haha..
> 
> ...



Dude! that really sucks  sorry they did that crap to you. Hey, listen, you didn't offend me at all, sometimes I come off weird but I totally didn't think you were being rude at all, quite the contrary. I've held off on telling new peeps until I'm comfortable with them. That's why I divulged, because you're not an ******* LOL so no harm, no foul   and you're not a liar, just a story teller Haha that's what I tell my grandbabies  seriously though, I'm not offended at all bro. We're cool


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Dude! that really sucks  sorry they did that crap to you. Hey, listen, you didn't offend me at all, sometimes I come off weird but I totally didn't think you were being rude at all, quite the contrary. I've held off on telling new peeps until I'm comfortable with them. That's why I divulged, because you're not an ******* LOL so no harm, no foul   and you're not a liar, just a story teller Haha that's what I tell my grandbabies  seriously though, I'm not offended at all bro. We're cool


Ok great.. It was the what the hell at the beginning of the post that made me think you may have taken it the wrong way.. Guess I may have over thunk it.  

But yea,, I've considered bringing a negligence lawsuit their way, but I don't know if I have it in me to do it. I usually try and stay away from conflict, but I usually end up in it somehow.. Funny though cause I'm a well educated redneck and people don't know what to do when I say some of the things I do. :laugh: 

Ah I just remembered, I sent a link of my sketches to the guys, gonna pm it to you also..


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 13, 2014)

Hell yeah!!! I would have loved to toke on that .. haha I think I am in jones mode now .. Hash hit coming my way. lol 





SirGreenThumb said:


> Check this out :laugh:
> View attachment 213442


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 13, 2014)

Super nice bro.  hell yeah.. haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> Hell yeah!!! I would have loved to toke on that .. haha I think I am in jones mode now .. Hash hit coming my way. lol


I pulled all that from the bottoms of my curing jars, so in essence it had a 2 month cure.. That stuff put me on stupid.. If you were to read the post after I smoked it, you could see I wasn't all there. :laugh:


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ok great.. It was the what the hell at the beginning of the post that made me think you may have taken it the wrong way.. Guess I may have over thunk it.
> 
> But yea,, I've considered bringing a negligence lawsuit their way, but I don't know if I have it in me to do it. I usually try and stay away from conflict, but I usually end up in it somehow.. Funny though cause I'm a well educated redneck and people don't know what to do when I say some of the things I do. :laugh:
> 
> Ah I just remembered, I sent a link of my sketches to the guys, gonna pm it to you also..


Its all good bro   I would if I were you that's something you have to live with forever! I used to not rock the boat either but you got to stand up for yourself or no one will..ya know?

Those were great!!! I really like the angel..woman!! You're a talented guy for real...kudos!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

I have now come to the conclusion that I am a post *****. hahaha... Have you all seen my post count?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Its all good bro   I would if I were you that's something you have to live with forever! I used to not rock the boat either but you got to stand up for yourself or no one will..ya know?
> 
> Those were great!!! I really like the angel..woman!! You're a talented guy for real...kudos!!


Thank you.. It means a lot to hear that.. 

I've been able to draw replicas of characters since I was 5. 

I had a dream of becoming an artist for disney when I was younger, but my path changed.


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I have now come to the conclusion that I am a post *****. hahaha... Have you all seen my post count?



Woah dude!!! I thought I was but your 100 ahead of me!!!! Lmao!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Woah dude!!! I thought I was but your 100 ahead of me!!!! Lmao!!


hahah, I know right.. Dank has been here longer than me and I have more than him also.. :laugh:


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

UOTE=SirGreenThumb;877559]Thank you.. It means a lot to hear that.. 

I've been able to draw replicas of characters since I was 5. 

I had a dream of becoming an artist for disney when I was younger, but my path changed.[/QUOTE]

YW bro   you got talent for dang sure!! 

Outpouring Dank now too?? Damn man!!


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 13, 2014)

by a day. lol  I think lol. Its cause I am to busy reading what all you post. lol Naw, your not a post ***** at all bro. Your like me, you find good people & like to shoot the **** with um. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> hahah, I know right.. Dank has been here longer than me and I have more than him also.. :laugh:


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

I hate spell check on my phone!! Lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

hahaha. 

I love to talk..


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 13, 2014)

He (PinW) would hit on me all the time. lol I didn't mind though, defiantly not gay, nor do I have anything against people that are. Had a gay uncle once. I swear he was the funniest dude I ever meet. lol Just the kind of person you could talk to for hours if you know what I mean. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea, the final straw with me was when pinworm started choosing some of my posts, deleted a good portion of it to make it look like I said something bad. He did that with around 10 at one time to make it look like I started the confrontation which I never did, just attempted to defend myself and got made to look like the bad guy.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> He (PinW) would hit on me all the time. lol I didn't mind though, defiantly not gay, nor do I have anything against people that are. Had a gay uncle once. I swear he was the funniest dude I ever meet. lol Just the kind of person you could talk to for hours if you know what I mean.


Yea I know what you mean. I have no issues with someones personal preference, just have an issue when I'm being attacked.. 

They can have at it over there, I won't be victim of it anymore.. 

Thanks for inviting me over.. I feel more welcomed here.


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> hahaha.
> 
> I love to talk..





DnSgenetics1 said:


> He (PinW) would hit on me all the time. lol I didn't mind though, defiantly not gay, nor do I have anything against people that are. Had a gay uncle once. I swear he was the funniest dude I ever meet. lol Just the kind of person you could talk to for hours if you know what I mean.



Well guys I got my cig fix..gonna lie down now..y'all be good and I will cstch up 2mar..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

Good nite.. Get feeling better!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

Everyone left. 

Guess I'll watch a movie.. 

View attachment big-eye-leaf-emoticon.gif


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Good nite.. Get feeling better!!



Thanks bro..working on it


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Thanks bro..working on it


How you feeling today? You talk to your doc?


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> How you feeling today? You talk to your doc?



Feeling alright I guess. Yeah, the nurse called me back. They wanted me there tomorrow but there's no way I can till Thurs so the other surgeon is going to check me out. Hopefully its nothing but superficial stuff but I just don't know man..its feeling more internal and where I had no help after surgery I've had a constant "stitch" in that area and that's where the needle like pain is now


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Feeling alright I guess. Yeah, the nurse called me back. They wanted me there tomorrow but there's no way I can till Thurs so the other surgeon is going to check me out. Hopefully its nothing but superficial stuff but I just don't know man..its feeling more internal and where I had no help after surgery I've had a constant "stitch" in that area and that's where the needle like pain is now


Ok, I did some research on your behalf. I have come to the conclusion and from what I've seen you say about working on a farm and other thing, you are being to active for a recent surgery. You should take it easy for a bit. I know you probably have things to do, we all do, but your heath is more important that anything else. I know you have your mother to take care of and that is probably adding to the pain you are experiencing. I

There is a method of massage that you can do around the area where it hurts to aleve some of the pain. If you were to lightly massage the area, not where it hurts you, but enough where you can feel the pressure in a circular motion it should take out some of the pain you are experiencing. 

That is all I have for you at the moment, I hope that helps.


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ok, I did some research on your behalf. I have come to the conclusion and from what I've seen you say about working on a farm and other thing, you are being to active for a recent surgery. You should take it easy for a bit. I know you probably have things to do, we all do, but your heath is more important that anything else. I know you have your mother to take care of and that is probably adding to the pain you are experiencing. I
> 
> There is a method of massage that you can do around the area where it hurts to aleve some of the pain. If you were to lightly massage the area, not where it hurts you, but enough where you can feel the pressure in a circular motion it should take out some of the pain you are experiencing.
> 
> That is all I have for you at the moment, I hope that helps.



I was afraid of that   I just don't know what to do bro..I can't not take care of her. She will have to be put in the home if I don't and I just can't bear that.  I can't believe you did that for me! you are so sweet...I will def try that, thank you very, very much! 

 I've been worried about having done something to myself during that first week after surgery. I had no one to help me, then my sorry *** (soon to be ex) husband wouldn't look after me when he could, just took off for the weekend after I'd just got back out of the hospital! I can't believe I spent 17 years with such a selfish person and couldn't see it..what the heck is wrong with me...? I'm too damn gullible I guess...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I was afraid of that   I just don't know what to do bro..I can't not take care of her. She will have to be put in the home if I don't and I just can't bear that.  I can't believe you did that for me! you are so sweet...I will def try that, thank you very, very much!
> 
> I've been worried about having done something to myself during that first week after surgery. I had no one to help me, then my sorry *** (soon to be ex) husband wouldn't look after me when he could, just took off for the weekend after I'd just got back out of the hospital! I can't believe I spent 17 years with such a selfish person and couldn't see it..what the heck is wrong with me...? I'm too damn gullible I guess...


It was my pleasure.. I'll continue to do research if that doesn't help with the pain. But from surgeries I have had, its always best to take it easy.. Kinda like when I had my appendix removed.. Worse pain I ever felt. I fell out in the middle of the floor and when I went to the hospital it ruptured and they made me wait another 6 hours to have surgery. I could have died from that, but... Yea... I'm still here. 

I'm sorry you had to go through that. I cant handle if my fiancee has a temp above 100 so I everything possible to get it to break. Keep your head up.. it will all work out in the end.


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> It was my pleasure.. I'll continue to do research if that doesn't help with the pain. But from surgeries I have had, its always best to take it easy.. Kinda like when I had my appendix removed.. Worse pain I ever felt. I fell out in the middle of the floor and when I went to the hospital it ruptured and they made me wait another 6 hours to have surgery. I could have died from that, but... Yea... I'm still here.
> 
> I'm sorry you had to go through that. I cant handle if my fiancee has a temp above 100 so I everything possible to get it to break. Keep your head up.. it will all work out in the end.



My brother seems to think its scar tissue forming, which makes some sense. Man I've heard the appendix can be a *****, sorry to hear you went thru that but glad you survived! bet you were scared as hell though. 

Oh its all good as far as the ex goes..I really did try to work things out with him but he isn't the same person I used to know. Hard to miss what you never really had  I'm much better off without him, honestly. I've got my family and friends, what more could a woman want?


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> hahaha.
> 
> I love to talk..


SHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! :hitchair:


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I hope so!! I went to Devry with a dude that smoked everyday and couldn't pass a test without it.. aww man, you were just a sweetie pie from birth huh? nah, not stupid, just a little too nice LOL still a good bro though
> 
> thanks for understanding, hope that everyone doesnt' count me out LOL


my oldlady is going to devry now  just has her externship or what ever its called left 
how did that work out for you rosey ? 
im only asking because they keep promising her a job and all that 
and i told her not to get her hopes up too high just incase they are blowing steam up her bum


----------



## roseypeach (May 13, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> my oldlady is going to devry now  just has her externship or what ever its called left
> how did that work out for you rosey ?
> im only asking because they keep promising her a job and all that
> and i told her not to get her hopes up too high just incase they are blowing steam up her bum



It didn't...I had to drop out after a year and a half due to financial issues. It was a great experience though, I've heard that some ppl have a hard time getting placed, depending on their grades and attendance. My former brother in law graduated from there though and he found a job immediately.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Me and tec or troll5000 are gonna gave a competition. Wonder if he is wanting to compare the one I got now to one of his?
> 
> He should be around shortly to let me know..
> 
> Also troll, thanks for the info on getting that resin out.. Gonna do a wash shortly.


na i wanna see how well you fair with one some of these afghans i have


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> na i wanna see how well you fair with one some of these afghans i have


Works for me.. Never grew an afghan. It it just afghan auto?


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I didn't mean that in a bad way, sorry if it came off like that..
> 
> I was saying if you didn't want to tell you don't have too. I understand, I have an issue I'm dealing with right now and it bothers the hell out of me cause its ruining my pretty face... haha..
> 
> ...



i went to a doc for a cyst between my eyebrows 
like if you look at Russel crow  in his newer movies  he has one same place 
they send me to this plastic surgeon  and they tell me its gonna be like almost 2 grand out of pocket to get it removed 
well im a back woods hilbilly redneck coonass from texas  so i go and get some drawing salve and start putting it on there for a few days and it brought it to the top and i lanced it myself 
 now i have a hole in my face  even after a 4 years or so just a scar about the size of a bb  and it just matches my split lips scars and busted eyebrows
i really dont know what im getting at but ive been there and done that 
people ask and when i tell them  if they know me they understand cause they know that is just how i am 
if i can drive myself to the doctor i dont feel like i even need to go  i hate doctors lol id rather handle it myself if at all possible


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

ahfghan kush ryder    world of seeds 
its been cs'd a few times fem of a fem of a fem


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

Just got back from fishing again.. I'm having some serious bad luck. 

I'm wondering if the fish are still in their summer transition? Idk. Getting annoying though.. Not to mention my baitcaster decided to tangle up.. It was my own fault though since I turned down the magnetic break and forgot to set it back.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

did you just have bad weather  ?

if you want to catch fish  this is what i do 
i wait until i see a front coming in  they are almost biting when the pressure changes before  a storm system moves in


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> i went to a doc for a cyst between my eyebrows
> like if you look at Russel crow  in his newer movies  he has one same place
> they send me to this plastic surgeon  and they tell me its gonna be like almost 2 grand out of pocket to get it removed
> well im a back woods hilbilly redneck coonass from texas  so i go and get some drawing salve and start putting it on there for a few days and it brought it to the top and i lanced it myself
> ...


Yea, I would do it myself, but its real close to my skull so numbing it myself is out of the question.. If it was anywhere but my head I would do it myself, but since its on my head I don't want to mess something up or not get the whole thing out.. There is a sac that needs to be removed on the very bottom of the cyst and I don't think I can do that myself, at least so it wouldn't come back.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> did you just have bad weather  ?
> 
> if you want to catch fish  this is what i do
> i wait until i see a front coming in  they are almost biting when the pressure changes before  a storm system moves in


They've been calling for rain, but it never rains. It rained not to long ago, but it just started getting real hot and I know that the fish move to more shady areas and fishing off the bank there are only so many places I can go.. The usual spot will have crappie at the very least hitting like a mofo, but they aren't even hitting.. it weird.  we have a cold front coming in again also.. Its going to drop in the 60's within the next couple days.. My back got burned today.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

You know what aggravates me the most about fishing.. Boaters.. I hate ignorant boaters. I'll be fishing off a bluff or cliff and boaters will come in and try and fish my area.. They literally can go anywhere on the lake, but want to invade a bank fishers space..It's rude as hell. 

I'm gonna end up putting a nice heavy weight on and sling it at them. My baitcaster is made to cast really far.. they best watch out. haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> ahfghan kush ryder    world of seeds
> its been cs'd a few times fem of a fem of a fem


Oh damn.. I just looked at pics for that.. Does it get real dense like I just seen?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

Pic update.. 
First 3 = auto climax..... last 2 = bagseed
View attachment DSCN3352.jpg


View attachment DSCN3337.jpg


View attachment DSCN3341.jpg


View attachment DSCN3358.jpg


View attachment DSCN3363.jpg


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

let me see if i can find some close ups 

View attachment 2013-09-28 11.29.06 - Copy.jpg


View attachment IMG_20130926_132433.jpg


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

ive grown out alot of these  so if you have any issues ill be able to help 

View attachment 2013-09-20 12.35.02.jpg


View attachment 2013-09-15 18.10.54.jpg


View attachment 2013-09-29 21.21.47.jpg


View attachment 2013-09-23 15.13.48.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

Cool, that looks great.. So it looks like it keeps it pretty dense stature. That is great.. I love strains like that.. Ever since I got a hold of the g13 PE I've been hooked on low leaf to bud and nice dense buds...


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

it has a higher leaf to bud then i like but after the fans fall off everything that is left can be used  if it has heavy trichs i leave it on the buds what i do cut off makes great hash  so its a win win i guess  top notch smoke IMO


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

some dried bud pics 
not cured 

View attachment 2013-09-28 19.34.46 - Copy - Copy.jpg


View attachment 2013-09-28 19.31.42 - Copy - Copy.jpg


View attachment 2013-09-28 19.32.58 - Copy.jpg


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

it was just rough trimmed ill trim let it hang and SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOW  dry 
then clean it up a bit more before jars


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

So you dry your buds with the leaves still on.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

some of the sugar leaves


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

and i try not to touch them after the chop ill just hold stems


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

Ah ok. If they are small, I usually leave them on.. My be a little harsher than people like, but for personal its not to bad.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

Yea, I try to hold mine upside down so the leaves fall right off. Sometimes it doesn't work that way if its really really sticky, but yea. That is how I get tired of trimming so quick.. damn sticky buds... I love them though


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ah ok. If they are small, I usually leave them on.. My be a little harsher than people like, but for personal its not to bad.


if its vaped then youll never know 
but like me i can take a couple hits and be good 
so if its a bit harsher oh well its only a couple hits


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

and if they are really fluffy like when i was growing with cfl's ill hang for a day or so then roll them in newspaper not super tight but just enough to compress it a bit  
and leave it for a day  then unwrap it and finish the hang dry 
keeps it from turning to shake after / during cure
just sticks it together really


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

Do you have a high tolerance? 

Is this phrase true about that afghan? Effect: very narcotic, almost devastating.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

yes and yes 
its sleepy time in high doses  but a couple hits are energetic paranoid buzz 
i like being stoned  but its not why i smoke


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

sounds great..
I love being ripped :laugh: But I do need it for my insomnia, except for today cause I'm about to hit the hay. I've gotten so much sun I'm drained.. 

I'll talk to you tomorrow. 
Later.
>>>>You:hitchair:<<<me


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 13, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> >>>>You:hitchair:<<<me



let me fix that for you 


YOU ~~~> :hitchair: <~~~~~ me


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 13, 2014)

Haha.
Night.


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

G'nite bro...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 14, 2014)

Got home today, found a note on my door from the apartment management and apparently someone has been breaking into cars. So, I have decided to apprehend that dingbat doing that stuff in my area.. Besides that, I have a lot of expensive audio equipment in my truck..


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Got home today, found a note on my door from the apartment management and apparently someone has been breaking into cars. So, I have decided to apprehend that dingbat doing that stuff in my area.. Besides that, I have a lot of expensive audio equipment in my truck..



well hell!  how you reckon you're going to do that? I can see you now, fatigues on, laying in the grass waiting...LMFAO


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> well hell!  how you reckon you're going to do that? I can see you now, fatigues on, laying in the grass waiting...LMFAO


haha, no I used to work as a security guard.. But you make a good point.. I hunt quite a bit so I could put on all camo... That and I'm legally allowed to carry a firearm. So there is that..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 14, 2014)

I'll just patrol late at night and if there is someone that seems like they shouldn't be ransacking a car at 2am... GET ON THE GROUND!!! hahaha


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I'll just patrol late at night and if there is someone that seems like they shouldn't be ransacking a car at 2am... GET ON THE GROUND!!! hahaha



Sounds like you got it all figured out man  poor bastard ain't gonna know *** LMAO


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

now its starring out my w t f 's LOL wth?  Haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 14, 2014)

hahaha.. Yea, there is a potty mouth filter.. kinda funny..

I just finished the almost finished product to danks new design.  

waiting for him to get back to me to let me know what he thinks.


----------



## roseypeach (May 14, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> hahaha.. Yea, there is a potty mouth filter.. kinda funny..
> 
> I just finished the almost finished product to danks new design.
> 
> waiting for him to get back to me to let me know what he thinks.



yeah, crazy weird too  that's cool as hell bro! nice to be included ain't it?  Just woke up from a nap and had the most bizarre dream!! I never dream or remember them anymore. Crazy as hell for sure. I'd share it but then I'd have to kill ya LOL :huh::shocked:


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 14, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> yeah, crazy weird too  that's cool as hell bro! nice to be included ain't it?  Just woke up from a nap and had the most bizarre dream!! I never dream or remember them anymore. Crazy as hell for sure. I'd share it but then I'd have to kill ya LOL :huh::shocked:


Ah, one of those dreams.. 

But yea.. I offered to make it for him and he is gonna be nice enough to hook me up with some beans. I'm waiting for his feedback before I give him my info though, cause I want to make sure he like what I made.. 

I didn't want to post it in his thread for fear of someone stealing it. haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 14, 2014)

Did you see my most recent design I threw together while playing around?


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Ah, one of those dreams..
> 
> But yea.. I offered to make it for him and he is gonna be nice enough to hook me up with some beans. I'm waiting for his feedback before I give him my info though, cause I want to make sure he like what I made..
> 
> I didn't want to post it in his thread for fear of someone stealing it. haha



I'm sure he will bro 



SirGreenThumb said:


> Did you see my most recent design I threw together while playing around?



No, sure didn't, you'll have to show me. I know you are probably out for the night by now, it was pouring rain nearly the whole time. Add to that I have terrible night vision and there ya go LOL just got in about 30 min ago, had to get my stuff out of the car and love on my doggies. I missed them!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I'm sure he will bro
> 
> 
> 
> No, sure didn't, you'll have to show me. I know you are probably out for the night by now, it was pouring rain nearly the whole time. Add to that I have terrible night vision and there ya go LOL just got in about 30 min ago, had to get my stuff out of the car and love on my doggies. I missed them!


This was my first draft.. I have it completed now, just waiting to hear from him.. I heard from stew, but dank told me he has the final say so. :laugh: 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=877586&postcount=65

I'm still here for now.. Gonna wait till a littler later to go out and make sure no one is doing something they shouldn't be. I kinda feel like its someone in the apartment complex simply because of the area they hit.


----------



## MR1 (May 15, 2014)

Good job on the logo.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Good job on the logo.


Thanks.. 
Wait till you see the final version.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

Went on a patrol, didn't see anything.. Temp dropped though.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

I have just recently topped the AC and she will have some nice tops.. 

I am also attempting to clone the top for the hell of it.. Maybe it will work out, maybe not, either way, should be fun to watch.
View attachment DSCN3387.jpg


View attachment DSCN3390.jpg


View attachment DSCN3392.jpg


View attachment DSCN3395.jpg


Anyone else getting a security error while trying to upload more than 2 pics at a time?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

I'm beginning to wonder if this is really an auto.. She hasn't preflowered yet.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

No body knows the trouble I've seen, no body knows my sorrow. 
View attachment Zazu.jpg


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> This was my first draft.. I have it completed now, just waiting to hear from him.. I heard from stew, but dank told me he has the final say so. :laugh:
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=877586&postcount=65
> 
> I'm still here for now.. Gonna wait till a littler later to go out and make sure no one is doing something they shouldn't be. I kinda feel like its someone in the apartment complex simply because of the area they hit.



That looks fabulous man, fabulous! you're really gifted in that department  can't wait to see the tops your girl throws up.

So you got a deviant in your midst? something tells me you'll figure out who it is..you are full of surprises here lately!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> That looks fabulous man, fabulous! you're really gifted in that department  can't wait to see the tops your girl throws up.
> 
> So you got a deviant in your midst? something tells me you'll figure out who it is..you are full of surprises here lately!


Thanks, I've been waiting to top her, just had to wait till I knew I could get 4 main tops. 

Also, yea I'll find them if they try it again.


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Thanks, I've been waiting to top her, just had to wait till I knew I could get 4 main tops.
> 
> Also, yea I'll find them if they try it again.



Smart  when I was growing last year, I had so many tops on one plant that I called her Medusa...been so long I don't know if I can do it again LOL  hopefully once all settles down with mama, I can join in again and pick up where I left off


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Smart  when I was growing last year, I had so many tops on one plant that I called her Medusa...been so long I don't know if I can do it again LOL  hopefully once all settles down with mama, I can join in again and pick up where I left off


Sounds great.. Look forward to see you put something out. 

My last auto had 12.. They weren't all natural tops, but side branches leveled out to be somewhat tops.. 

This method will give you 4 actual tops.. Like you know how a lot of energy goes to the main stalk.. Well, if you cut it above the right node you will get main tops.. I've only managed 4.. When they grow the weight separates them..


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Sounds great.. Look forward to see you put something out.
> 
> My last auto had 12.. They weren't all natural tops, but side branches leveled out to be somewhat tops..
> 
> This method will give you 4 actual tops.. Like you know how a lot of energy goes to the main stalk.. Well, if you cut it above the right node you will get main tops.. I've only managed 4.. When they grow the weight separates them..



thanks  I posted some pics of last years plants in my online album-FRIENDS only lol if things had worked out, I'd have a total of 6 plants right now. Unfortunately the green karma goddess saw fit to leave me in the dark this season  

Oh yah, same here...topped the girl then topped her side shoots..she was a beast! LOL and then she foxtailed after some light leaks and I got hardly nothing off of her. But she was amazing structure wise until she FT 

I'll have to get with ya on that when I get some girls of my own going again. Sorry was gone a few, had to pay the bills for the ex..with his OWN money instead of loaning him mine! LOL I can't wait to leave tomorrow!! only good thing really is I got to spend time with my stepson, we are pretty close.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

i give em one of those  then let it stand back up  and heal and the pull the main stalk as close to the pot i can get it 

View attachment 2013-08-28 16.10.41.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

I've never mainlined. Kinda freaks me out to try it. I feel like I'll mess something up.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> thanks  I posted some pics of last years plants in my online album-FRIENDS only lol if things had worked out, I'd have a total of 6 plants right now. Unfortunately the green karma goddess saw fit to leave me in the dark this season
> 
> Oh yah, same here...topped the girl then topped her side shoots..she was a beast! LOL and then she foxtailed after some light leaks and I got hardly nothing off of her. But she was amazing structure wise until she FT
> 
> I'll have to get with ya on that when I get some girls of my own going again. Sorry was gone a few, had to pay the bills for the ex..with his OWN money instead of loaning him mine! LOL I can't wait to leave tomorrow!! only good thing really is I got to spend time with my stepson, we are pretty close.


Awesome, I look forward to your grow.. Careful though, there are some people that get real butt hurt real easy.. :baby:


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

View attachment 2013-08-18 18.43.44.jpg


View attachment 2013-08-18 18.41.16.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


>


I like it, but what in the world did you do?


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

just loop it around node 5-7 and pull it down to the pot then when the main reaches again pull it down around the edge


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

thats how i keep my canopy flat i have little vertical space at the moment


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

Is that how you get your buds to stick straight up instead of laying on the stalk?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

Ah ok.. 
Yea, I got a little bit of head room, but no much cause of the cooltube,


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

i pinch them too to get them to stay in place


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

yea, mainlining. 

Not for me.. 
Like my fiancee says, I don't know my own strength and I'd end up breaking it by accident.


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> i pinch them too to get them to stay in place



I love pinching and squeezing em..they do all sorts of wild things for you then!! Haha


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> yea, mainlining.
> 
> Not for me..
> Like my fiancee says, I don't know my own strength and I'd end up breaking it by accident.



Happens to the best of us  not that I claim to be the best or anything, far from it. The challenge (and delight for me is) its a bit of an art learning to mold plants to grow the way you want them


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Happens to the best of us  not that I claim to be the best or anything, far from it. The challenge (and delight for me is) its a bit of an art learning to mold plants to grow the way you want them


I do that by topping and training.. Seems to work well for me.. Why change what works, right?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

You know what, I have a bagseed growing.. I'll try it on that one.. 
Its also in my old tea container and I can see the roots going all they way down.. Looks cool, but I should cover that before the light messes something up on the roots.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 15, 2014)

Turn down for what!!!!


Omg have you guys seen the video?  I might be young be this video is ridic big.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 15, 2014)

Watch it!!!  Crazy jammin' song, the video makes me laugh.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUDVMiITOU


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I do that by topping and training.. Seems to work well for me.. Why change what works, right?



hey man, to each his own  you do what you do 

I was following some folks back at RIU that "trained" by hand and learned some cool ****. Not to mention I've been following Dank for over a year now and you all know his work. Like pinching the stalks to help them thicken up? I always pinch my bases and in between nodes on the stalks. Helps all around in building strength so the stalks can hold up those thick juicy buds


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Watch it!!!  Crazy jammin' song, the video makes me laugh.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUDVMiITOU


Yea, I'm listening to it through my bose earbuds right now to see what it would sound like in my truck. 

This video is hilarious


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> hey man, to each his own  you do what you do
> 
> I was following some folks back at RIU that "trained" by hand and learned some cool ****. Not to mention I've been following Dank for over a year now and you all know his work. Like pinching the stalks to help them thicken up? I always pinch my bases and in between nodes on the stalks. Helps all around in building strength so the stalks can hold up those thick juicy buds


Yea.. Wait till mine starts flowering.. You'll see one hell of a thick stalk from my training, topping and breeze I got going in there.


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> You know what, I have a bagseed growing.. I'll try it on that one..
> Its also in my old tea container and I can see the roots going all they way down.. Looks cool, but I should cover that before the light messes something up on the roots.



Hey man, with your artistic abilities, you never know what you can do. Just remember when training by hand, less is more  slight and steady, firm pressure but not squashing pressure. Just enough till you feel a slight pop  

I trained my tree last year, she had pretty cool structure for just training by hand. I bent her two tops nearly in half till they had a slight crackle. You'd think I broke her stalks bending her over but I didn't. Waited a week then hit them again, just up from the old bends. She had a nice airy top that let lots of light in.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Hey man, with your artistic abilities, you never know what you can do. Just remember when training by hand, less is more  slight and steady, firm pressure but not squashing pressure. Just enough till you feel a slight pop
> 
> I trained my tree last year, she had pretty cool structure for just training by hand. I bent her two tops nearly in half till they had a slight crackle. You'd think I broke her stalks bending her over but I didn't. Waited a week then hit them again, just up from the old bends. She had a nice airy top that let lots of light in.


Sounds good.. Never know, I may find a new method..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

How am I the only one with 2 bars of rep? :laugh: 

Oh well, I don't care anyway.


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Watch it!!!  Crazy jammin' song, the video makes me laugh.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMUDVMiITOU



Good song but I had stepped away to find my vaporizer cord LOL
I'll watch it again and actually do that this time 



SirGreenThumb said:


> Yea.. Wait till mine starts flowering.. You'll see one hell of a thick stalk from my training, topping and breeze I got going in there.



Can't wait to see bro. I love the hell out of growing, it sucks that I'm in the predicament I'm in right now. In good time...I have a shed now and privacy. I know what I need to seal the light inside and what kind of filtration system I want to use. 

My dear pal Giggy linked me up to a couple of HPS lights that aren't bulky at all. I'm gonna be all set when the time comes!


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

wont let me rep you again


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> How am I the only one with 2 bars of rep? :laugh:
> 
> Oh well, I don't care anyway.



I was gonna say I only had one myself not to feel badly..but...
HOLY SHISTERS!!! How did I get a full bar of rep in a few hours??? well to whomever, thank you!! I'm sure yours will pick up too bro, damn, I ain't even got a grow going yet, you'll pick some up I'm sure


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> wont let me rep you again



Me neither..? 
I just repped Dank for the second time in a week! why is it like that?? strange..


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

Mainline 

View attachment 2013-10-31 23.21.59.jpg


View attachment download (1).jpg


----------



## AllDayToker (May 15, 2014)

I'm in the red because I'm a bad guy  haha jk

Don't you love mix drinks?

Oh **** I'm in the green now?!!?!?!

Magic


----------



## AllDayToker (May 15, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> Mainline



Damn those are thick *** stems.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

ADT you have full rep


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> Damn those are thick *** stems.



how'd you like to find one of those in a bag >.< 
rip off wouldnt describe it lol


that mother was 7 months old at the flip 
+ 12 weeks after   it takes around 4 weeks to start to show signs of flower on 12/12 takes around 3 weeks on 11/13


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

Don't worry about you all. I don't care about rep. I only care about sharing and helping, if I get some rep along the way, cool. 


I'm gonna try mainlining on my bagseed.. Not gonna veg it for 7 months in a 2 liter tea bottle though. hahah


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

in its defense i started a few of them was gonna cut clones for a buddy and toss them 
after a sample i decided to keep this one and it sat in a 1.5 gal for 3.5-4 months before getting a new pair of shoes 
there are 2 pheno's ive seen only one grew slow but holy ball sacks  is it danky potent 
the comment was made about it  " ive almost gotta smoke some crack to come down off of it " 
we dont smoke that stuff but it was just a funny stoner moment  we were all paranoid and had to be outside  the walls were closing in 
great day time smoke or if you need to take a long road trip it will surely keep you awake lol


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

AllDayToker said:


> I'm in the red because I'm a bad guy  haha jk
> 
> Don't you love mix drinks?
> 
> ...



haha yeah and I went from 2 to full! wt heck did I do to deserve that? NOT that I'm complaining..lol guess someone saw we're not so bad? I hope so, I love our group, all you guys are awesome! and you all deserve good rep 



SirGreenThumb said:


> Don't worry about you all. I don't care about rep. I only care about sharing and helping, if I get some rep along the way, cool.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna try mainlining on my bagseed.. Not gonna veg it for 7 months in a 2 liter tea bottle though. hahah



Me either! I was super cool with what I had and like you, I'm here to share my knowledge and learn like everyone else..rep comes and rep goes but you guys are my bros!! 

HEY!!! that rhymed!!! :banana: ADT...guess what time it is??? :vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> in its defense i started a few of them was gonna cut clones for a buddy and toss them
> after a sample i decided to keep this one and it sat in a 1.5 gal for 3.5-4 months before getting a new pair of shoes
> there are 2 pheno's ive seen only one grew slow but holy ball sacks  is it danky potent
> the comment was made about it  " ive almost gotta smoke some crack to come down off of it "
> ...


So yea, you gonna send me one of those?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> haha yeah and I went from 2 to full! wt heck did I do to deserve that? NOT that I'm complaining..lol guess someone saw we're not so bad? I hope so, I love our group, all you guys are awesome! and you all deserve good rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its cause your a sweet heart.. Me on the other hand, not so much.  I guess its good that I'm not in the red.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

Here is my collection of seeds. The top bag on the left of reg, I've been collecting for years. I have seeds to do experiments with without messing up a good pheno. 
View attachment DSCN3408.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

I have one of those mids seeds going right now(bagseed).. Came out of a bag of:
View attachment DSCN2065.jpg


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> So yea, you gonna send me one of those?


not one of those  this move im going through is effecting my fem seed batch 
im trying to clone it so i can just start over with it and im not toting a 5 gallon pot around 
i may just do the stasis thing multi was talking about  i could just cut it up refrigerate them and use a cooler to take them to the new place and try then
BUT i do have a  cross of it and a kc45 fast growing male that threw out trichs at preflower had fairly tight nodes and i quick dried a bowl of it and tested it 
kind of a crude selection process but i feel like i was thorough enough with it  
so the potency may be slightly watered down by the KC45 but not much IMO  
they are both heavy sativa strains  
one thing i did notice is the seedlings not all of them but most have a major skunk smell to them  but the high grade skunk smell not the musky one 
if  all goes well ill have a few S1's of the haze  in a few months  or so
ill just flip what ever clones take from the cuttings and CS one and let them all seed


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> not one of those  this move im going through is effecting my fem seed batch
> im trying to clone it so i can just start over with it and im not toting a 5 gallon pot around
> i may just do the stasis thing multi was talking about  i could just cut it up refrigerate them and use a cooler to take them to the new place and try then
> BUT i do have a  cross of it and a kc45 fast growing male that threw out trichs at preflower had fairly tight nodes and i quick dried a bowl of it and tested it
> ...


I know.. Can't blame me for trying after you described the high..


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I know.. Can't blame me for trying after you described the high..



the  kc45's are are  roughly the same buzz just less intense 
i think you d be happy with them  you could  hypothetically flower some out  so i dont have too


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> the  kc45's are are  roughly the same buzz just less intense
> i think you d be happy with them  you could  hypothetically flower some out  so i dont have too


I'm confused now. I thought you were gonna give me afghan? Or is that the same thing as the kc45?


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

had to throw the " hypothetically " disclaimer out lol


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

i was sending a " sample " pack  so to speak lol


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

Speaking of, when are you gonna be moving? I don't move until the end of Sept and that is when I'll be able to get anther going..


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha, no I used to work as a security guard.. But you make a good point.. I hunt quite a bit so I could put on all camo... That and I'm legally allowed to carry a firearm. So there is that..



Well there ya go!!



SirGreenThumb said:


> I'll just patrol late at night and if there is someone that seems like they shouldn't be ransacking a car at 2am... GET ON THE GROUND!!! hahaha



or just sneak up behind them and knock em there! LOL!!! sorry, grew up with all brothers LMBO!!


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

the kc45's really have a bad rep for a auto alot of claims tht they dont auto 
they are just incorrect  they have very long and container dependent flower times 
in a mc donalds cup they are full auto 70 - 80 days  and in a larger container they take longer outdoors they get like 6-7 foot on some pheno's others are around 4-5 
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/KC_45/KC_Brains_Holland/

its the only one ive seen claimed as a commercial auto


----------



## roseypeach (May 15, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> the kc45's really have a bad rep for a auto alot of claims tht they dont auto
> they are just incorrect  they have very long and container dependent flower times
> in a mc donalds cup they are full auto 70 - 80 days  and in a larger container they take longer outdoors they get like 6-7 foot on some pheno's others are around 4-5
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/KC_45/KC_Brains_Holland/
> ...



Now I'd love to see an auto hit 7 foot!! what a beast that would be!!


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Speaking of, when are you gonna be moving? I don't move until the end of Sept and that is when I'll be able to get anther going..


by the 1st hopefully

 ill send something out before then  so make sure you send me the correct info so its not returned to me and sits in my old mail box just waiting for someone to find it 

and its all good brother  the kc45's are a little green  but germ fairly well like 13 out of 15 came up with a 3 week dry time  but some are light and just not viable  i did a pinch type test on all of them when i put them up for storage  if they cracked they were culled


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Now I'd love to see an auto hit 7 foot!! what a beast that would be!!



i havent seen it personally but  growers have claimed pounds outdoors in the ground but they have photo run times if they are not in a container


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Well there ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> or just sneak up behind them and knock em there! LOL!!! sorry, grew up with all brothers LMBO!!


Yea, I could do that, but it would be possible it wasn't someone breaking into a vehicle and then I would just feel bad.. 

You know, I had broken my hand not to long ago knocking out a drunk dude that hit my fiancee.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> by the 1st hopefully
> 
> ill send something out before then  so make sure you send me the correct info so its not returned to me and sits in my old mail box just waiting for someone to find it
> 
> and its all good brother  the kc45's are a little green  but germ fairly well like 13 out of 15 came up with a 3 week dry time  but some are light and just not viable  i did a pinch type test on all of them when i put them up for storage  if they cracked they were culled


ok, will do..

Just tell me when you want me to send the info and I'll PM you.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

3.5 gal had leaves like this :rofl: it makes me wish i could grow outside 

View attachment 2013-10-23 19.57.37.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 15, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> 3.5 gal had leaves like this :rofl: it makes me wish i could grow outside


You and me both... However, I could just do with some more space.. If I can do what I do with a 400, I need two.. :laugh:


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 15, 2014)

http://forum.hanfburg.de/upload/Kc45_Gesamt.jpg

this one was labeled  as the small pheno its from a russian or german site so translation was sloppy  but they said it was 1.7 meters  a few days from chop 
the site is tagged on the photo 

View attachment Kc45_Gesamt.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> http://forum.hanfburg.de/upload/Kc45_Gesamt.jpg
> 
> this one was labeled  as the small pheno its from a russian or german site so translation was sloppy  but they said it was 1.7 meters  a few days from chop
> the site is tagged on the photo


Wow, that sure is sativa. Nice..


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

i have a few of the original reg beans  i can make some seeds of those if you wanted to give em a try  i could just put them in 1/2 gal's so they go fast 

they also dont really need many nutes   and ive noticed  at 1/4 str feed at around a month you can find the males easy they claw up something bad from the feed


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

You can send whatever you like, I'll accept anything.. I just love fem seeds, since I don't have to sex them.. Works the best for me with the space I'm working with.. Know what I mean?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

Oh and that movie the shadow recruit was flippen awesome.. Thanks for recommending that one.. I completely skipped over it somehow while looking at releases.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

I watched odd thomas last night when everyone baled.. :laugh: I also have parkland that I need to watch.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

Listening to this right now:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJe754cLbok


----------



## roseypeach (May 16, 2014)

Sorry I'm a little behind, had to defend Dank's honor lmao!! took it to pm with the dude and tried to reason with him but that's not happening. And you all know what a reasonable person I can be, it was just getting old. 

Dank was looking forward to being here and I didn't want that loser ruining it for everybody because he may have dipped off forums for a while, you never know..he can only take so much..he's like me in that respect 

So what are ya'll smokin on tonight? I got this here BBK and its got me tore up!!


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> Sorry I'm a little behind, had to defend Dank's honor lmao!! took it to pm with the dude and tried to reason with him but that's not happening. And you all know what a reasonable person I can be, it was just getting old.
> 
> Dank was looking forward to being here and I didn't want that loser ruining it for everybody because he may have dipped off forums for a while, you never know..he can only take so much..he's like me in that respect
> 
> So what are ya'll smokin on tonight? I got this here BBK and its got me tore up!!


Its all good rosey, I understand.. Get em.. 
I'm smoking on my ecig, that is all I got..


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

have you seen winters tale  yet  if you havent watch it with your old lady


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> have you seen winters tale  yet  if you havent watch it with your old lady


haha nope, my old lady is 27.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

Listening to this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asxrMSVrJ08


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

My AK-49 auto didnt show any pre flowers at first. Then BAM! It was like all at once she started flowering. That was under 24/24 to. I went ahead even though you dont have to (as you know) dropped the light cycle down to 18/06. Im sure she will show you something soon bro. 





SirGreenThumb said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if this is really an auto.. She hasn't preflowered yet.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

still smoking on premie purple haze  
some clones of a clone i gave my buddy about a year ago  i was in town and weedless so he told me to grab a few he had going before i left  so i scored i dunno around 2 oz or so 
but its was like a month early only thing close he had but he did give me a few cured buds he had to hold me over for drying time and about a 2-3 week cure 
but its a long flower sativa so anything past 6 weeks or so in is still pretty dam good 
thats the strain finder on it http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Purple_Haze_Nr1/Positronics/   the write up is pretty spot on but the flower time is off by about 3-4 weeks IMO


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

Now again. this is very impressive for indoors. my hats off to you bro.  


TrollMaster5000 said:


> Mainline


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> My AK-49 auto didnt show any pre flowers at first. Then BAM! It was like all at once she started flowering. That was under 24/24 to. I went ahead even though you dont have to (as you know) dropped the light cycle down to 18/06. Im sure she will show you something soon bro.


I'm on 18/6 right now.. Its cool, if she can veg for a while longer, just means I'll get more in the end.. Cant complain about that.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> still smoking on premie purple haze
> some clones of a clone i gave my buddy about a year ago  i was in town and weedless so he told me to grab a few he had going before i left  so i scored i dunno around 2 oz or so
> but its was like a month early only thing close he had but he did give me a few cured buds he had to hold me over for drying time and about a 2-3 week cure
> but its a long flower sativa so anything past 6 weeks or so in is still pretty dam good
> thats the strain finder on it http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Purple_Haze_Nr1/Positronics/   the write up is pretty spot on but the flower time is off by about 3-4 weeks IMO


Seems like everyone has purp but me..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

Oh I just thought of something.. Any of you know where I can get some of that classic acapulco gold?


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha nope, my old lady is 27.


mine is 21   cause im a pimp like that


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

I don't think the seeds I've seen are the real thing.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

damn bro. I sure wished I could put a few like this outdoors. Hell there area round here it would be seen, and or stolen.  have had it happen b4. 





TrollMaster5000 said:


> http://forum.hanfburg.de/upload/Kc45_Gesamt.jpg
> 
> this one was labeled  as the small pheno its from a russian or german site so translation was sloppy  but they said it was 1.7 meters  a few days from chop
> the site is tagged on the photo


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

which strain the KC? 





SirGreenThumb said:


> I don't think the seeds I've seen are the real thing.


----------



## DnSgenetics1 (May 16, 2014)

I have that. lol. Although its in my personal stash. 


SirGreenThumb said:


> Oh I just thought of something.. Any of you know where I can get some of that classic acapulco gold?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> mine is 21   cause im a pimp like that


hahah.. I met mine when she was 22, does that count?


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Seems like everyone has purp but me..



its not really purp it has purp stems all its life 
and purp fans if you push the bloom nutes hard on it 
its the dark green buds look purple  and its a purpl thai x 
kinda not a good name for it IMO but i didnt pick it so ........


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> which strain the KC?


The gold.. I've seen seeds for it on single seeds, but I don't think they are the real thing.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> its not really purp it has purp stems all its life
> and purp fans if you push the bloom nutes hard on it
> its the dark green buds look purple  and its a purpl thai x
> kinda not a good name for it IMO but i didnt pick it so ........


Yea, I want to try grandaddy purp.. I've heard its bomb.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> damn bro. I sure wished I could put a few like this outdoors. Hell there area round here it would be seen, and or stolen.  have had it happen b4.


i have a spot picked about 3/4 of a mile from the new place  and this spot is miles away from anyone else besides me


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

DnSgenetics1 said:


> I have that. lol. Although its in my personal stash.


Man I'm jealous.. that was some good smoke back in the day.. Made some people sick if they smoked to much.. Not me.. Give me a blunt and I'll smoke it till I cant move.  haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> i have a spot picked about 3/4 of a mile from the new place  and this spot is miles away from anyone else besides me


I know when I get some land I'm gonna blend mine in with the other greenery around.. I'll have cameras everywhere too..


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

i think barneys farm has one   i dont know how close it is to the old school stuff


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> i think barneys farm has one   i dont know how close it is to the old school stuff


This one?
View attachment Acapulco_Gold_1_1024x1024.jpeg


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

yep


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

Yea, that was the one I was talking about. It looks great, I just don't believe it. :laugh:

Have you seen the red dragon strain? I want that one too. 
Hope I don't get in trouble for this, I don't know the rules on posting these links.
http://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/products/barneys-farm-red-dragon


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

all this talk about dr.grinspoon make me wanna grow some 

i think it would be easy to hide outdoors cause its not the average mary jane look  
depends on how much room i end up dedicating to my grow i may veg some then do a 12/12 from seed grow with some of my photo crosses and that would give them enough time to flower i would think


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

or y-griega.... 27.12THC
View attachment Y_Griega_1_1024x1024.jpeg


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

dude have you checked out the royal canadian collective or whatever 
the " stone dragons " are wicked looking auto's im not sure on breeder its someone low scale i believe


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> all this talk about dr.grinspoon make me wanna grow some
> 
> i think it would be easy to hide outdoors cause its not the average mary jane look
> depends on how much room i end up dedicating to my grow i may veg some then do a 12/12 from seed grow with some of my photo crosses and that would give them enough time to flower i would think


Hell grow some.. If you like it, that's all that matters.. I think it looks cool, but I don't think its for me.. Maybe when I have extra unneeded space, but not before.. Outdoor could work.. It looks like something not like cannabis.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

http://www.rcmcollective.ca/breeders/dragon-master/index.html


auto's seem to be taking off at that site   think the canadians are on to somthing


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> dude have you checked out the royal canadian collective or whatever
> the " stone dragons " are wicked looking auto's im not sure on breeder its someone low scale i believe


Whoa.. Its by dragon master seed co. It looks dense as hell.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

i really need to chill out on the sativa's but i love them  so its hard 

my heart has problems with it sometimes though


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

Reminds me of my old PE
View attachment DSCN1695.jpg


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

Yea, I need to get some sativas.. I love the couchlock, but I need a daytime smoke otherwise I'll get lazy as all get out.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

i just killed about a 5 lb slab of lasagna 
why did i do that im miserable now


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

You must have been high.. haha


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

well i was i sobered up about the time  i was thinking to my self 
was this a good idea to eat a 1/4 pan of lasagna >.<


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

TrollMaster5000 said:


> well i was i sobered up about the time  i was thinking to my self
> was this a good idea to eat a 1/4 pan of lasagna >.<


Probably not, but I know you made me want some.. That sounds good.. Hmm, maybe I'll make that or meat loaf tomorrow.. Which you think?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

Hey, our southerness is showing.. hahaha


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

i make meat loaf  salisbury steaks    basically just meat loaf patties  then i make gravy out of the grease  

cause thats the only healthy thing to do you know     :rofl:


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

haha yea.. I will usually just drain mine.. Cant have a heart attack trying to eat now.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

ill prolly have one regardless  i have a valve that went bad after long term benzene exposure


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

or at least thats what the doctors are saying caused it  ive never had problems like this before and i started having flutters a few years after exposure then it progressed to random pains a few years after first symptoms showed up 
but hey i was told there is a bright side i could of had leukemia from it so :confused2:


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

Not sure about that, I've taken many stims, smoked for 20 years and am pretty healthy.. Seems like you need to keep better care of yourself.


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

deleted


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

I understand.. Especially if its still going on.. I know quite a bit about law..

I get bored and learn new things. I could probably pass the bar if they would let me take it without law school. haha


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

Been working on an animation.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

Thinking about heading to the lake.. 

Decisions, decisions..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

Yep, decision made.

Off we go, into the murky green water, hopefully I'll catch me a fish..:ciao::banana:


----------



## TrollMaster5000 (May 16, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> Yep, decision made.
> 
> Off we go, into the murky green water, hopefully I'll catch me a fish..:ciao::banana:


:hitchair:


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 16, 2014)

I didn't get to go fishing, I had to go look at townhouses. Think we found one though.. Finally. Gonna be like 870 a month..


----------

